# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 29



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Yah I am first.......  first time!!!!

Delvinya - when I did my private cycle in May I had my coordination appointment 2 weeks before starting.  The only problem with this was that they do a dummy run with ET, which is basically just like a smear.  The bummer was that I had to have it on day 2 of cycle (YUK) and started stimming then too.

FM - yippee     for the defrost

Good luck Roxy     

love gaye


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thank you for your comments, I did telephone HH a couple of weeks ago as I thought there was some confusion over my investigations.   I spoke to a very helpful lady and although the telephone line wasn't great I'm certain I remember her say something about sending me an appointment, I think I may have been lucky to get a cancellation..... the date of my letter and info pack is the same date that I had this conversation with them.  After having a thorough look at the paper work it appears that I am on the antagonist protocol which I beleive is the short one? when I see Dr Barsoum in August he noted the date of my recent af, however my last af (in september) was 1 week early (am normally 28 days bang on) this month af come on time (tonight infact, sorry for tmi).  My coordination appt is booked for 16th October so according to their records if my af was on time I would be due on the 24th October so drugs would have been in October and treatment in November.  But if (IF) my af is on time I will be due 31st October but even so drugs won't start until 1st or 2nd November and treatment in November.  Is this right?   unless they have made a cock up and make me wait   ..... i don't think I'll bother contacting them..... like you say just think myself lucky, although i feel mean when others have been on the waiting list longer than me!!!!!
However I have not had my scan and hubby hasn't done his SA yet! (was meant to last month but we were in Spain) I'm meant to ring them on the first day of this months cycle, so does that mean I'll ring them tomorrow? (I guess i'll have to ring monday as they are probably not open) I wonder if this will affect my treatment commencing?!

I'm so confused with all this,   not sure what to do for the best and don't want to get my hopes up.........
Maybe i'll test the water when i go for my scan, i assume it will be for some time next week.  This is the one where they look at the position of your ovaries? and the one at the coordination appt they check your womb?  my goodness this has come round so quick I am so not prepared!!!!!!! I sound like an absolute idiot!  

Sorry the post is all me.................

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Davinia

You have until day 7 to have the scan and they give you the results when you are there to take to your co-ordination so it shouldn't effect your treatment starting.

How exciting for you! Good luck  

Catherine


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,
quick update from me, I had my second pg blood test on Friday, it's gone up from 15 to 450.  I have to go for a scan next week, to see what's what.

I think it must be ectopic now, I've had a 'normal' period and I don't feel any different. But the hospital keep telling me to 'be positive' and wait and see.  I asked directly yesterday if I could be properly pregnant after having my period and she said, 'it's hard to tell' What does that mean  

Caroline, I'm sorry to hear how things went off for you - hope you're recovering well in body and spirit.  I can't say that your post didn't worry me, but at least I know what I can expect if things don't go well from here.  I hope that doesn't sound selfish - you know what I mean.  

Someone was asking about ICSI at HH.  Sorry if this is too late for you, but that's what i just had - 2 follies, one egg, one embie.  And a low positive.  Don't give up hope  

Homegirl x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

homegirl


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Bobbi3 - I know what you mean every one seems to be having babies around me at the moment and for those that don't know about our situation it is hard trying to hold yourself together.  Each time a friend/member of my family announces their wonderful news or presents me with their bundle of joy, gets harder, I get a lump in my throat all my hairs on my body feel static and I feel faint with overwhelment and emotion, (hoping that one day it will be me).

Homegirl - thinking of you hun, it must be hard but stay positive, its good that your numbers are rising!   

Catherine - Thank you, I think I shall ring HH on monday and book my scan its done then, I have persuaded my DH to do his SA on Tuesday unless when I telephone on Monday they give me a morning appointment for my scan then we will go together.  Once I have my scan I shall ask about my coordination appointment.

I must stop working myself up over all this, I am meant to be doing my 2,500 word essay (that is due in on tuesday 12 noon)..... 

 and     to all  xxDavinia.xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 1 October 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Wannabemum08   thinking of you 
homegirl- 
gaye 
jameson777 come on you follies!
Mrs GG - 

*Welcome our newest posters* 
Allisa 
Roxy x 
Julie1973- maybe HH so 
Supriya 
homegirl 
Emm21 
bry 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July   Any news
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson * baseline scan 18 September stimming? 
*Roxy x * currently d/r for first IVF 
*Allisa * currently d/s scan on 2 October 
*mini mouse * Starts DR for FET 14 September  
*Secret Broody * started d/r Sept 08-

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt was 20 August 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl-  followup last week August   
Gaye - ^hug^
homegirl  possible chemical/ectopic Sept 08 ^hug^

MUMMIES TO BE    

Emm21  29 September   scan 13 October
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
Scooter   28 July Next Scan?  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks very much ladies fora ll yuor comments. Yuor views of HH seem very positive. I'm still a bit cvonfused but have the next few weeks to come to a conclusion whilst i wait for my lap. Good luck to you all.
Joy
XXX


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Homegirl - hope you get good news at the scan. It is possible to have a period and be pregnant too - unusual but possible. If you had two put back and lost one that could account for the bleeding. 

Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 9 October 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Roxy x 
Wannabemum08   thinking of you 
homegirl-   
gaye 

*Welcome our newest posters* 
Allisa 
Roxy x 
Julie1973- maybe HH so 
Supriya 
homegirl 
Emm21 
bry 
joy56 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July   Any news
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson777 * poss EC 3rd Oct any news? 
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October 
*mini mouse * Scan prior to FET 10 Oct  
*Secret Broody * started d/r Sept 08-

*FM honorary HHer- Currently PUPO!!*

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Devilinya * coord appt was W/B 13 Oct 08 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * coord appt January 09 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl-  followup last week August   
homegirl  likely mmc Oct 08   
Gaye - ^hug^

MUMMIES TO BE    

Emm21  29 September   scan 13 October
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
Scooter   28 July Next Scan?  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister ET week beginning 6 October   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry been awol with one thing and another and then lost the hall of fame when the old thread was locked. Thanks dakota.. x

 and   to anyone who needs them.

Not sure how much I will be online this week.  No major news here, just waiting for CT scan results.  GP hasnt given me any anti-bs for the infection as he is waiting for results first.  Really hope they are back tomorrow as DP going away this week...

catch you all soon x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Me again  with some more cheery news this time. We have decided to just go for it, get an interest free credit card and do an ICSI in January. So its all systems go, got to do the scans etc and go back to see Mr L to agree whether to do an antagonist cycle or normal and get our protocol etc. Will we be charged another £140 for that??
Anyway, its nice to be back (again) 
Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great news hon, sorry cant help on the fee thing..

btw...Happy almost belated birthday Shamrock's baby Edward....not sure what year   but see its his birthday today on the hall of fame!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Mrs GG - Paying for all this is stressfull in itself!!  We had a budget and and are £600 over on drugs already  

ANyhow, we saw Dr L for chat and cost us £175, Plus scan and bloods before we even started.  Are all your bloods up to date?

Quick update from us, we have a day 15 scan this morning as HH decided to stimm me a few days longer to see if some small follies would come up...we only had 2 decent on Friday and we now have hopefully 6 so was over the moon, just waiting for a call to see what time to do the trigger tonight....scared now


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!!!

I wanted to firstly give Caroline some  and I wish you a speedy recovery

*Davinia* I've just read your post and I would have been on the same treatment cycle as you even though mine is LP and yours is SP. But I was due for October Drugs/Tx in November on the letter, but when I called up to arrange my coordination appointment. they had a slot on the 28th of August which was 1 month before my actual coordination appointment instead of 28th September. When the purple info pack came, I still had the same dates on for Oct/Nov which confused me too.

I then went to the coordination appointment and as most coordination appointments are carried out 1 month prior to drugs/tx, I asked if I could be seen earlier as it didn't make sense i not return in 2 months time....The nuse left to make a call and I was then told I could start my cycle now  which left me gobsmacked!! I can now say that the early bird catches the worm because as soon as I received the letter I called the next day 9am sharp!! Maybe a cancellation or spare slot will move you up the ladder... Good luck all the same!! 

*HomeGirl* Sending lots of positive vibes your way  

*Northern Fox* I hope you're well. I've now cleared my inbox 

*Bobbi3* I understand completely... My girlfriend is 6mths pg and she has already 'booked' me to accompany her to the baby show in the next couple of weeks which I don't want to go to but as nominated God-mother I feel I have a duty but it's tearing me apart... 

*Roxi*- Good luck with EC  I'm not too far behind you!!

*GG*- Excellent step in these times of the credit crunch...It will be worth every penny...Good Luck xx

Update from me: I started Stimming today... but I was disappointed as the Nurse called on Thurs to advise me to take 150IU from today (Monday) which I was a bit miffed as I have just lost 3 days of stimming....I'm starting to feel like a saddo for counting the missing days I could be further in the treatment, but then after reminding myself that I had a 2 month lead on the treatment, I shouldn't be complaining  

The arnica cream cannot keep up with my bruises right now....but hanging in there...

Good luck to all those on treatments/cycles 

Congrats to all those with 

Sorry if I've missed anyone off  

Secret B
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Not sure what has happend but i have not read any of HH for ages, well seems like ages!! 

Homegirl and Caroline - Hope you are both ok    

as for me, (FET)  on the HRT patches, scan on fri and hopefully have ET next week.  Worried they won't thaw properly, and have actually no hope at all of getting BFP. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!    

Oh well at least i can have a drink up at xmas!!    (hopefully not though!!)


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Bobbi3  

Good Luck minimouse  

xx


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi ladies , 

I have not been on line for a while I am sorry , 

Caroline I am so sorry to read your news , bigs hugs to you !!

hi to all the new posters out there , 

send love to anyone on the 2ww and everyone taking the drugs at the moment and feeling up and down with their hormones !!

As you all know I got my BFP which we are so pleased about my husband is walking round ith a big smile on his face, I have my scan next monday and looking forward to that as then the count down 6 more weeks till 12wks scan and can tell the family ....trying my best to keep my feet on the floor 

although quite worried as last few afternoons , evenings have been having sharp pains in lower abdomin not sure if this is normal ??

dont know if I should call the hospital ?

Am i just been over worried and reading in to every little twinge and pain ??

sending you all lots of babydust and love and prays


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi emm

You think the hard bit is over getting the BFP....then find yourself back on symptom watch!  I was a neurotic mess throughout my pgy with K and was forever on FF asking this and that.  Dont forget you can also ask the ff midwife anything  

Sharp pains really are quite common and are often (even in the early stages) stretching, or maybe snuggling in pains.  Also reactions to any drugs you have taken.  I found I got kind of whooshing pains going upwards too.

I was told that it is perfectly normal and that I shouldnt worry unless it got really bad and was accompanied by bleeding.  Even then it doesnt necessarily mean a major problem.

Hang in there....!


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

hi all   for all of you going through at the moment.

well had my ec yesterday disspointed as only 2 eggs....then this morning the dreaded phone call its all over none fertilised   

this was my frist cycle so i will wait now for a few months and try again 

thinking of you all and sending you lots of luck


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Roxy, so sorry


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Roxy     We had that on our last cycle and its completely devastating, I know exactly how you feel hun, did you have IVF or ICSI? xxx  

We are having ICSI this time to hopefully   overcome the zero fert - infact have EC this morning and managed to collect 6 eggs after nearly cancelling due to poor response.....I am praying we do not get a dreaded phonecall tomorrow    .....really nervous about it...

Hope everyone else is well.....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Roxy - Ahh Roxy, so sorry to hear that.  hopefully they will change your meds next time round.   

Jameson - well well, 6 eggies!!  There you go hun, best news ever.  i'm sure they will do their job tonight!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

FET went very well. Have 3 on board. they were frozen day 2 at HH, and brought to day 3 at Lister. They did not see the point to have blasts as knew which one were best this morning. I had 6 thawed and although they all survived, 3 were much better. I have one that went to 8 cells from 4 cells when thawed ( it was 4 cells before freezing too, so did not loose cells and is grade 1 ( was grade 2 before freezing). actually all grade 2 before freezing and have gone to grade one now as they is no more fragmentation, seemed to have disappeared when thawing ( the docs were happily surprised).
the next embie was 3 cells when frozen day 2, lost 2 cells, so they thought would not survive, but thrived back last night and this morning and is now 4 cells. Grade 1.

The last one, was 5 cells day 2 when frozen, lost no cells after thawing , but did not move further until this morning then started to change and they decided to implant it too and was changing to six cells just as was going to be implanting. So if I understood well, 2 thriving ones, and one a bit slow but still worth trying, and no fragmentation ( or nearly non existent), which is a very good news as they had some and were graded 2 at HH. Docs said that sometimes , but they don't know why, fragmentation can disappear when thawed and the embies then develop without any further. 
So will see.
I am on Gestone  , DH was shown by nurse how to do it , and did it once at hospital , and now does it fine, so a relief as otherwise I have to go there every day.They said that if I have a BFP ( Monday a week), they would want me to continue the gestone for at least another week maybe more. They will test my levels . 

I can't believe that HH told me they would probably not survive the thaw, and were advising against freezing, although were not adamant it would not work of course.

Once again , today at Lister they seemed surprised they were frozen day 2, as they prefer day 3 to have more cells, as stronger for thawing according to one embryologist, and I suppose they know better that way which one is best for implanting too. Different point of views.

Anyway, now  I start the 2WW, my problem is implantation due to adenomyosis so I don't hold my breath, but having had a nat FET without any drugs ( apart from ovitrelle) may make a difference.  

I wish us all lots of   

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM - thats really good news hun.  I have my FET transfer next week and am worried they will lose cells. so you have given me hope!!!! Now the madness starts with the 2WW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi HH Hunnies

Wow lots happening here at the mo

FM - wow I did not know that frozen embies can some how get rid of their fragmentation on the thaw.  Makes me a bit cross when HH are reluctant to freeze anything but grade 1 embies.  Oh so happy for you sounds like you got some good lil embies on board.  Are you ready for the 2ww madness?!  Sending you all the luck in the world hunny and   this is your time.

Roxy - I am so sorry to read that your two little eggies didn't fertilise.  Hope you are doing OK  

Jameson - well done on your 6 eggs.     for fertilisation tonight.

We are doing OK.  Bit p off with the admin side of HH.  It has taken an age for DH to get through to arrange our f/u appointment and to find out what the next step is for us in regards to our final NHS go.  DH has finally gotten through today so will find out all tonight when he gets home from work.

 Hello to you other ladies and sending  you all



love gaye


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi all 

thank you for your comments , 

EBW it has reallyt helped, feel like i need to de - stress is easy swimming or any form of exercise OK ? now i am BFP

good luck FM 

roxy - sorry to hear your news 

Jameson - well done 6 eggs is great only takes 1

from Emm


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Great news FM 

   for implantation honey.

for everyone who needs it

Catherine x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Jameson - 6 eggs, that's wonderful news. I'm delighted for you.

FM - sending you lots of positive vibes   , it's great news that they all survived the thaw and that you are now PUPO with 3 embies. Please let this be your time, thinking of you throughout the madness of the 2ww  

Secret Broody - hope stimming is going well  

Good luck to all other ladies currently in cycle.

NF
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Roxy so sorry on the non fertilization.  I had 6 eggs my first tx and one fertilized but didnt go any further. I remember how I felt....so a bit hug  but also take heart that my fert rates improved on subsequent cycles that got to ec (2/5 -but mmc 9.5w-, then 2/3 (although the third one always looked dodgy). They will tweak thing to help Im sure hon x

Jameson, great news on the eggies...come one peeps do your stuff

FM Congrats on being PUPO!!!

Emm- I hardly moved in my pgy (probably why I put on so much weight ha ha).  Was scared to do anything...swimming gently (ie no racing!) is fine after the 2ww I believe but you are talking to someone who didnt bath in the first tri -I did shower though!)  Basically no strenuous exercise I was told -as in heart racing stuff. I had reflexology once a week which was fab on the destressing front.  Not sure where you live but the one I went to did evening appts and specialised in infertility and pregnancy.  I saw her from about 2w before my tx started up until the day before I had K.


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hiya,
Roxy   sorry babe.

I had my follow up scan today, they couldn't find anything, and think that I've had a missed miscarriage.  They took some more blood and I'm waiting for a call today to say whether they need to take a second look or not.

I felt like I'd been bereaved last night - they way you do after someone has been ill for a long time.  DH says I mustn't think about it like that, but how can i think otherwise - my little embie tried didn't it?  I know I'll be ok, but if people keep telling not to think or feel stuff I'll just go  

The thing is, that when I had IUI for the first time, I had the same thing happen (proper period but then light for about another 2 weeks) so I think maybe the same thing happened then.  Trouble is that they didn't do a blood test after the IUI, so I've got no evidence.  I'm going to speak to Mr L about it anyway.

Lots of       to anyone who needs/wants them,
take care
Homegirl


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Roxy - So sorry hunnie  

Jameson - 6 eggs, great news! it only takes 1.......   


Minimouse - Good luck with FET nxt week! 

Future Mummy - Congrats PUPO! fingers crossed   

Bobbi3 - Ahhh hun  

Homegirl - I'm so sorry, of course your embie tried!!!!!!!!  

I had my scan yesterday, all ok.  DH did his SA too I hope its back in time! I have my coordination appointment next week. (Jo please could you update me on the hall of fame? Thank you)
I guess I will get my drugs then, then its just waiting for my next AF to arrive!

Sorry to anyone i've missed, loads of         and
  

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

homegirl   I had a mmc at 9.5w in Nov 06.  I had seen the heartbeat less than 2w earlier.  I can understand only too well how you feel hon and can say however you feel is RIGHT FOR YOU.  A lot of people dont really "get it", and sometimes things they say "to help" are the last thing you need.  There are sadly too many of us who have been through such pain but please know you are not alone and there are places especially on FF full of people who do "get it" if you need a shoulder xxx

Well I have just had a call from HH....first time since 14 May 07....!  Wanting to know the outcome of my cycle....I was up to my eyes in the stinkiest nappy imaginable at the time   May you all be in a similar position soon xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Homegirl,   

EBW,    only now do they ask?   

Back at work today, only work can keep me sane for next 2 weeks.

Future mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL FM. I remember being told to inform them of the outcome.  I rang a week after having K and noone was interested!  I also sent an announcement card which may well be on the "wall" if its still there!


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello...

Some of your may remember me if so Sorry been awol...

just dropping by to wish you all lots of baby dust.

FUTURE MUMMY - Fingers and toes all crossed for you.

EBW - how are you and the lovely kate??

Tots (no news to report in ... )


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

tots course we remember you.  xxx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

EBW, can I ask where you had the reflexology? I've been thinking of starting reflexology after my next AF in prep for ICSI so your reccomendation is def a   sign!
Also, has anyone got any thoughts on giving up caffeine? I've given it up since Aug but the 5.30am starts are killing me!

Catherine x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Catherine

PMd you with details.

I gave up caffiene before tx and throughout pgy (and would have carried on through breastfeeding if I had been able to breastfeed!)  I never actually missed it though!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

ello Tots


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Tots!! Long time no hear - Hope you are doing well!!

Roxy & Homegirl- SO sorry to hear of your news  

Good Luck Davinia... It's count down for you!!! It will be quicker than you think!!

Jameson- Congrats on yer half a d'zen  

Northern Fox- Still stimming, but I hope you're well xx

Future Mummy- b]PUPO Alert!![/b] wishing you all the sanity for the next 2WW

Minimouse- Wow!! Lots of    and a hug  for your FET next week!!!

Bobbi3-  I have that feeling when I see my neice and nephew too...It's my nephew's birthday next Friday and I really cannot bring myself to see my brother with the Brady Bunch.. 

As for me I had my Day 5 Blood Test today which was very quick and I await a phone call should/if I get one about my dosage-otherwise I have a day 9 scan on Tues-Yikes!!! getting just a tad nervous....

Is it me or am i the only one that eyes up all those waiting thinking I might have come face to face with one of you guys today without even realising it...   

To all those I've missed...Good luck and warm wishes



Secret B


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls....

Future mummy - Congrats on being PUPO    YAY!!!

Mini - hope the scan went ok today babe and you can continue to FET next week....

I have to say after all my moaning about the HH they have treated me soooo well on this cycle, ie poor response and the continued with me even though I had given up, went on to get 6 eggs and had 2 embies put back today so I am offically PUPO, we are over the moon as have never got this far before.  1 x 4 cell and 1 x 3 cell   they stay with us .....

Keep up the hope girls, we will all get there xxx 

Hi to Roxy, Northern, bobbi3, totyu, secret, gaye, EBW, davina and homegirl.....any anyone I have forgotton....

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jameson 777: wonderful! Lots of       to you. You are PUPO!! Have the most relaxing 2WW possible if such thing exists  

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Secret Broody - i was there today for my scan, i was looking around too!!!  i was the one complaining about the hour wait as i had a meeting at work and was going to be late., they didn't give a hoot!!  ANyway had it done and theodore (think that was his name) was really nice.  Lining is 12mm and transfer is on tues!!!!!!!!!!!!  What time were you there?  i was the furtive looking one in grey coat reading closer!! 

Jameson - wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo!!! thats great hun!! PUPO!!!!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Just found out (via ********) that my 21yo cousin (single parent, was out drinking last night) is pregnant with her 2nd baby    

You can imagine how I'm feeling no doubt

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

caliwanger - theres no justice in the world is there!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Jameson what fantastic news.  PUPO!!!!

love gaye


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hi everybody,
had my results and the levels have come down as expected.  I'm quite relieved now.  They want me to come back the week after next for another blood test, not sure why but guess it's just to be certain.

Drank 3 margaritas last night - boy were they good! 

Jameson and Future Mummy     - win one (each!) for the girls!!!!!    

Take care,
Homegirl


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Homegirl, Glad you enjoyed your margarita!  

Thank god the levels have come down now,it mustbe indeed a great relief. When I had a biochemical and they thoughtit was ectopic ( it kept going up and down itwas weird) I was relieved and able finally to move forward.

I think they must want you back to check the levels are 0  ( by law they are obliged) .

I just had my gestone injection and feel quite bruised   although DH is great at doing them, does a better job than most nurses who have done it). 

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All thanks for all the lovley messages and   x

I have soken to the Consultant at HH i will have an app soon to arrange my next cycle they will do ICSI next time so 
i have heard this has a higher sucess rate  

Jameson 777- great news    ...fingers and toes crossed for you  

FM  - great news     fingers and toes crossed for you   

Homegil -  sending you lots of    

  Northern - bobbi3 -totyu - secret - gaye - EBW - davina - homegirl.....any anyone I have forgotton  

thinking of you all xxx 
Take care all roxy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I'm so sorry that I have'nt been around to offer my support, but I have been thinking of all my FF's.
I have'nt been doing much at all really, but am feeling a little bit more human the last couple of day's and I have'nt needed to be doped up with pain killers - enough bout me anyway, but thank you to you all for your support and kind word's throughtout one of the hardest experiences I've ever had to deal with.  

FM - See your PUPO, Yippeee!!! hope you are not going too mad in the   hope  &   you & DH get a   . Look after yourself. 

Jameson777 - Congratulation's on being PUPO, hope &   this will be the lucky one for you and hope the 2ww is not too stressful for you.    

Mini Mouse - I'm really pleased to have read that everything is going well for you & hoping &   that your ET on Tuesday goes equally as well.  

Roxy - What can I say exept I'm so very sorry.  Good Luck for your appointment, I'm sure you have loads of question's that you need answers too & I hope you get them.  I'm sorry again.  

Homegirl - I'm so so sorry for your loss, it's so hard, hope time heal's how you are feeling now. I too felt like I had a bereavement & when I spoke to the counsilor she said it was perfectly normal to feel this way. Unfortunately I'm unable to hit the   because of the strong painkillers I've been taking, watch out Islington when I can, but I'm glad you enjoyed your drink's.    Have you thought about maybe seeing the councilor (Debbie) @ HH? Again I'm so sorry  .  I'm really pleased that it was'nt an EP, even though what you went through was bad enough.  

Catherine - Do these young girl's not realise  how lucky they are

Davinia - Time fly's, wont be long now and wish you luck for this cycle.   

Bobbi3 - Hope all is well on Tuesday.   

Hello to EBW, Northern Fox, Gaye, Secret Broody, totu hello again.  Hope your all doing well.  

Will keep checking on you all, 

Chat soon

Much Love Caroline x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I haven't been on here for ages and am stuggling to keep up with all the news!

Caroline - I'm so sorry to read about what you've gone through, look after yourself 

Roxy - so sorry , I'm sure ICSI will work for you

Jameson and Future Mummy - sending you lots of   for your 2ww

Mini Mouse -good luck for ET on Tues 

Homegirl - I'm so sorry, look after yourself 

Emm - I really rate reflexology aswell. I had treatment throughout all my cycles and also throughout my pg with Thomas.  My sister has just qualified as a reflexologist so I'm getting free treatment this time!

Mrs GG - that's great news that you'll be starting again soon!

Sorry to everyone that I've missed, good luck to all our cycling ladies and congrats to the recent BFP that I've missed

I've been struggling with awful morning sickness but I'm starting to have some good days now.  Baby wouldn't co-operate for the nuchal scan so I'm having the quad blood test tomorrow.  Next scan is 1st Dec!

Take care everyone
Scooter


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Scooter, 

Thank you for your kind words.

Hope your keeping well.

Take care

Caroline X


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi girls 

sorry it a me post but have to get it off my chest when for my scan tonight and he could not see anything 

said it could be one of 3 things ( these are in order )

1/ miscarried with no bleeding ( have not even had spotting )

2/ Etopic - ( even though had both tube clipped ) 

3/ to early for them to see anything 

they took more blood and said they would let me know by 5pm but they called and said they had not had a chance to look so would let me know by the morning ....we are both deverstated and have been getting stressed with each other and now got to wait all night.

done another test tonight and it has come up Positive ........just soooooooo confused , 

DH is frusted at the guy scanning me was asking if we had anything to say what the hell are we suppose to say to that, also I was only in there 5mins, DH so upset he thinks the scan did not look properly  !!!

cant stop crying and want a ciggie and glass of wine 

arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

     tomorrow will be good news 

sorry no personals


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind if I come and join your chats.

I'm due to start my 1st IVF at HH at the end of the year.  We have our co-ordination appt on Thursday but have been told that drugs will start in December with treatment in Jan.  Have calculated when my cycles are and looks like this will all be happening over Xmas.  What can I expect from this appt on Thursday?

I've already had 3 failed IUI attempts at HH earlier this year with not even a hint of a BFP.  Af arrived early on each cycle.

Wishing you all loads of luck
Ellen


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi emm -   I have posted message on another thread to you.  

Welcome Ellen - They usually make sure all your blood tests are up to date HIV, Hrp B and Hep C.  Depending on where you are in your cycle they may perform a cervical assessment which is just like a smear and gives them an idea how easy/hard it will be for ET.  They will also go through all  your forms and teach you how to do the injections.  They say it could take 2 hours but you can get through it all in an hour.  Good luck honey.

Caroline - hope you are doing ok   

Scooter - sorry to hear you are being so sick.

love gaye


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

I have been lurking behind the scenes and am trying to keep up with all your posts, The thread has grown a bit since we started a few years ago and there are loads more of you.

Emm21 I just wanted to say that we had the same thing happen to us when we had our first scan, we had to go back a week later for another scan but the guy who scanned us first said that he couldn't see anything and we weren't to expect good news, we went back a week later and there was the bubs and heartbeat and the lady that scanned me said it was very common not to see anything first time round as it is often to early, We went on to have a lovely pregnancy and now have a very lively 2 year old. Keep positive hun although I know just how hard that is.
I have everything crossed for you  

I haven't been on for ages and am just hear to say that I am back on the rollercoster and am going for my Query suppressed scan tomorrow, And I think that so far I am getting on OK. 

Hope that everything and everyone is well and I wish everyone love and luck

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Emm21 - I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this.  Hope &   tomorrow bring's some positive new's for you & DH.

Wendy Woo - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  Good Luck.  

Ellen - Welcome a board. Wishing you lot's of luck with this cycle.   

Gaye - Thank you, I'm getting there Slowly.  How are you?

Chat soon

Love

Caroline x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

emm 21, ask for another scan with Jayshree ( the sonographer), she is excellent and has a better machine that shows stuff others can'tsee. 

on my second IVF, an idiot doc ( really stupid) started the scan ( to see how my follies were doing) and first said" you have a very enlarged womb , did you have surgery?" told him no, but I have adenomyosis and he said "oh" and that was it until he said I can't see any follies and I can't really see your ovaries    I thought did that guy smoke his carpet or something? he then sent me to Jayshree who could see the ovaries, the follies and said my womb was showing some adenomyosis but it was not very swollen and I was ready for EC! The guy also hurt me a lot as I was swollen with all the drugs, and she did not. When I had a lap a year later or so, my womb did not look enlarged at all. 
I don't think that guy was fit to be a doc really.

Mind you the first IVF another male doc told me my left ovary was very high and probably could not be accessed at EC and most of my follies were there. I was devastated. Of course at EC there was no problem to access left ovary!

The main thing is you are showing positive test, so there is something, and if your tubes are clipped, I am surprised it could be an ectopic, and he would see it by this time. You did not bleed , you don't have pain you can't have nothing , no bleed and a positive test.

I think jayshree will be able to help really. You may have to insist , as they often have to be asked several time to get things moving. The doc Anna Carby is excellent too ( you can't miss her she is petite and slim with very very high heels)

If it was me , I would go there tomorrow morning without even waiting for them to tell me what to do and book myself with jayshree.  

Also why can't they look at results of your blood test, don't they know how stressful it is ! 

Sending you lots of     and  

Future Mummy


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi 

quick update from me 

HH now said have to wait till 12 but DH has gone mad .....they have come back and said it is properly a eptopic as my level are high got to got back today for another blood test and scan i think .....

DH had an arguement with the doctor as he was not being helpful when he was asking questions and he has asked for someone else to do the scan .....

worried now.....thought it was such a small chance to get etopic when you have both tubes clipped ......if they could not see anything yesterday one day is not going to make a differance 

also ....not in any pain...had no bleeding ....

just all very strange ....

hoping they are wrong !!!! and my little bean is there and hinding ...not sure if now i am just kidding myself will update later


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

And what a rollercoaster that was!! Saw the embryologist and expected her to say that none had survived, They were thawed at 8am today, 1 hadn't made it  R.I.P snowy... (he was one the 4 cell!) she then said the 3 cell had lost a cell and was now a 2 cell and the other 4 cell had also lost a cell and was now a 3 cell. I wasn't happy, but she said they were viable embryos and this happens frequently.

Then i got ready and drank for england and the nurse said it would be in 5 mins. The bum bullets are doing something horrible to my insides, i couldn't stop blowing off!! DH had to keep wafting the paper!!  Anyway the 5 mins turned into 20 and i couldn't hold on anymore, the nurse said the doc was doing ECs and wouldn't be up until another half hour!! She said i should go the loo Grrrrrrrrrrr!!! So i had to start again!!  

More later and i went down. It was painless but cos i drank so much water i was freezing!! Anyway i asked the embyologist if they had grown anymore, he said the 3 cell had, now a 4 cell !!!     but the 2 cell hadn't grown anymore. So probalby no twins for me!!  so in 3 hours it had already made a cell!! 

When they wheeled me back to the ward i nearly started   I couldn't speak!! i felt so emotional. i don't normally feel like that, in the end i started laughing!!

Had acu afterwards, still feel funny. So now i am watching tv and thinking about my little'uns inside!!

So come on crystal and flake, i LOVE You!!

[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Caroline - Gladf you are on the mend. All the best hun.      

Emm - sorry you are having a tough time hun,         for you.


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi 

update from me, been to hospital had a scan and they have now found a sac ...BUT it is so tiny it shows the size is only 3 - 4 weeks size instead of 6 weeks.

They do not hold any hope and said i will properly misscarry and if it does grow it properly wont be right and abnormal preg , so gutted 

just dont know what to feel as im still preggers and suppose holding the tiny hope that it is all going to be ok and the hospital have made a mistake 

wendy went you went did they not even see a sac ?

Saw Jayshree who was wonderful and really honest ...said she does not want to give me false hope

going back on Friday for another scan with her ..............

thank you for all your support and kind words lets just hope things take a massive turnaround


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh Emm, I am so sorry you are going through this. I am glad you saw Jayshree. Those docs are idiots . why say it must be an ectopic if they don't see anything! I am sending you lots and lots of              , hoping that it is good news on Friday.     

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Emm - I am really sorry to hear your news.     that got a late developer on board and sending you       for your scan on Friday.

Mini Mouse - yah for you being PUPO!!!  Hope crystal and flake are settling in nicely.

 hello to the rest

love gaye


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

emm21 sorry to hear about your miserable experience. I hope you get a clear answer on Friday. Glad Jayshree was able to do the scan and be so honest with you. She scanned me for my miscarriage and was always very sensitive. 

We have egg collection today. Only 5 possible follicles which is my lowest ever, but hope they are good ones so we don't have to do this again, it's really getting tiresome.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Britgrrl, lots of     to you for EC.

Future Mummy


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Emm21 -   I'm so sorry to hear your experience, stay positive hunnie, lets hoping your embie is a late developer and will catch up by friday.      thinking of you and your DH.

britgirl -    for your EC

Hi Wendy woo - Welcome back!

Homegirl - Thinking of you

Scooter - Its gone so quick I can't beleive your nearly 16 weeks!

Minimouse - Congrats PUPO    good luck for your    

Jameson and Future mummy - Hows the   sending you     

Ellenld - I have my coordination appt tomorrow, might see you there! good luck with your treatment!  

Hi secretbroody, caroline, bobbi3, gaye and anyone else ive missed!

Love and luck and    to all!

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.  Can you believe we are still waiting from HH for our follow up appointment after our failed NHS cycle.  It has been nearly a month and nothing.  Is this normal?  Sorry our first treatment was private so everything was quick and snappy.

FM - how are you going hunny?

Love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - yes thats normal. we went private for that as we didn't want to wait for it.  Actually i was advised to go private by one of the nurses as the wait was long.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

I am fine Gaye, thanks. Just going    during the 2ww   hopefully your follow up appointment will be soon.

Future Mummy


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

It's been quite along time since I last posted.  Me and DH went through our first ICSI in July of this year, and were absolutely devestated that it was a bfn, I started to bleed the evening before OTD.  Luckily we had five frosties and I am due to start the emotional rollercoaster of downregging again tomorrow for a medicated FET.  I'm feeling really positive this time as I like to think that our little frosties will be fighters and strong when they survive the thawing.

Anyway I saw that you still had my name on the list and thought I would brave a post.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

nice to have you back emlapem!!    I've just had FET and one of my embies lost a cell and then gained it back after a couple of hours so they are fighters!  I'm on 2ww at the moment    

all the best for your tx, it is so much easier than a fresh cycle. I don't feel as if i have had anything done to me!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 16 October 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Roxy x 
Wannabemum08   thinking of you 
homegirl-   
gaye 
Emm21  

*Welcome our newest posters* 
Allisa 
Roxy x 
Julie1973- maybe HH so 
Supriya 
homegirl 
Emm21 
bry 
joy56 
ellenld 
Cookie66 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson777 * PUPO PUPO  
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October 
*mini mouse * PUPO PUPO 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08  
*Secret Broody * started d/r Sept 08-
*woo-* -suppressed scan 14/10 
b]Britgrrl- [/b] EC 15/10  
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10  
* ellenld * IVF end 2008 

*FM honorary HHer- Currently PUPO!! *

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct   

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Devilinya * coordination appt 16 October 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * coord appt January 09 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
Gaye - ^hug^
homegirl  ^hug^

MUMMIES TO BE    

vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
Scooter   28 July Next Scan 1st December  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister ET week beginning 6 October   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

please help me ladies.  Such a lot to catch up on let me know if Ive messed anything up please on the Hall of Fame (apologies in advance!)


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi friends can i join your group? im in the middle of treatment at hammersmith and it would be nice to chat to others. I am due for egg collection on friday so im excited but also abit anxious.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Glad you joined us cookie best of luck for Friday!


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just got back from co-ordination appt at HH.  Really disappointed as had been told would start drugs in Dec and treatment in Jan.  FOund out today that they shut for 2 weeks over Xmas and as my af is likely to fall around 27th Nov, they can not guarantee that I will be able to start that cycle as they may be closed when I need to go in for 1st scan.  Have to wait until af arrives at end of Nov before they can confirm that I can start then.  If not, I will have to wait for next af which will be xmas week and then start the drugs 3 weeks later, so treatment would then likely be in Feb.  Had myself all geared up for being on the drugs over Xmas and now have no idea when I will start.

Has anyone else found that they have been messed around by them at all?  Wasn't overly impressed with them when I had my IUI and now even more unimpressed with them today.

Hope the rest of you are all doing OK.

Ellen


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Hi cookie and welcome - goodluck for EC tomorrow   

Emm21 - Thinking of you and your DH good luck at your scan tomorrow,     

Ellenld I too had my coordination appt today, however I am on the antagonist protocol so I just have to wait for AF at the end of the month before starting my drugs. I must say my experience of HH is pretty good so far and everyone has been so nice.
I do not think however that I have received enough antagonist injections (only 5) and I have not been prescribed my final injection, I assume I will receive another prescription when I go for my first scan? Has anyone else done the antagonist protocol that can help advise me?

Also feel slightly confused as my consultant at my local hospital is going to prescribe me clexane for my previous miscarriages but HH said today that i'm NOT to have them!    I have an appointment in a couple of weeks with my consultant (well his registrar as he is on A/L) I'm thinking I should contact him before then to discuss this.  HH said if my consultant at my local hospital wants to prescribe me any drugs then he should contact them....! This is because nothing conclusive was found as to why I have had 3 miscarriages..... I'm so confused and don't know what to do for the best,   I want to heighten my chances of, if I even get pregnant in the first place, sustaning it  
Gosh there is so much to consider with all this, I am lucky to have this forum and ladies like you to share my experience with - Thank you.

Hi to all, sorry for the long ME post.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Bobbi

They didn't tell me the exact dates that they were shut, he did have a calendar showing them but didn't get to have a proper look.  I presume that they are definately closed between Xmas and New Year and not sure what other dates.

Hope all goes well with your co-ordination appt.

Ellen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emm21,     

Future Mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Ellen, my guess is that they will close from Monday 22 Dec to Monday 5 Jan or whatever the dates are exactly. I'm assuming you are on the long protocol. That means if I remember right you start buserelin on day 21 and downreg for 2 weeks, then start stimms. You don't want to start stimms while they're closed. So not sure what they are telling you, but is it not possible to start downregging on day 21 of this cycle - ie around 20 november, then you'd start stimms around 2 december, getting you in for egg collection and embryo transfer just before they close?

Given the closure I don't think you can start on day 21 of that november 27th cycle, as the scan would be due on 2nd jan when I'm fairly sure they will be closed. Although it wouldn't be the end of the world to downreg for another 5 days and go in on the monday 5th for your suppression scan - it won't make a huge difference. You might check that with them if there's a reason you can't start your downreg this time and ask for their opinion whether it's ok to downreg for a few days extra if necessary so that you can start with the 27 november cycle if starting sooner isn't possible.

Davinia, they only ever put 5 orgalutrans on the initial prescription unless you ask diferently. I've done four antagonist cycle and needed more three times, but this time I even had one left over as I was ready for the trigger on day 9 of stimms - which apparently is about normal. Given they don't start the orgalutran til day 5 or 6, depending on how fast you're going, you may well have enough, and they are easy enough to get from the hospital pharmacy (although more expensive there than at organon).

Not sure who you spoke to at HH but some of them have, shall we say, less good people skills than others. HH is very anti doing unproven technologies. I use clexane at Mr L's suggestion since I have an MTHFR mutation - have you had those tests during your recurrent miscarriage testing? If you do have some indication that it might be helpful, they will have no problem letting you take it. If you aren't gettng the right conversation with the person you saw at HH, suggest you contact one of the lead consultants - MR Trew or Mr Lavery - to discuss, or else ask to talk to Dr Carby who can talk you through the pros and cons. You certainly should not have been sent away confused! I'm surprised they told you your other doc should prescribe it as I'd have thought they'd want to know everythig you were on during a cycle. I think this is worth another check with them.

We had transfer today, three good looking four cells, much better looking than the last cycle. Fingers crosed!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Britgirl = PUPO!  Well done you


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Hi girls, haven't posted in sooooo long!
Thanks for another fantastic update EBW.
And congrats Britgirl fingers crossed.
I need to catch up on the last couple of months. I didn't start my IVF in the summer due to work overload and have now just started 1st cycle. Finally! Had 2 week suppression scan on Thursday but wasn't suppressed and they're slightly worried about a cyst so another scan next Thurs.
Much love and luck to everyone hoping at them moment.  

E.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

BFN for me girls,   official test date is tomorrow but as nurses office closed, I have to go on Monday. I kind of knew the result, but still very sad,  
Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

FM So sorry to hear that.  look after yourself hun.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

FM - life is so cruel.

I'm so sorry    

Are you absolutely sure before you officially test? I had true hoped that this was your time. xxx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Future Mummy - so sorry to hear that you got a BFN this cycle. 

Britgirl - thanks for the info.  I asked the question about whether I could start a month earlier but because we are on our free NHS cycle the funding has been agreed for Dec/Jan.  I'll give them a ring when my af starts at end of Nov and see what they say.  Fingers crossed that you get a BFP from this cycle.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

FM - I am so so sorry to read your post hun.  Take care of yourself   

love gaye


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

FM, really sorry to hear your news. Just hoping the beta might have said something different today?

Im having an HSG on tomorrow at 2pm and have my antibiotics ready to take. Im just not sure when I should start taking them. Its been 3 years since my last one. There are three tablets, should I start with one in the morning before the procedure?

Cookie, good luck for tomorrow and Britgrrl you are now officially PUPO!!


Helen


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just a short  note to say I'm very sorry to read your FET didn't work Future Mummy   xx

Biddy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks girls  

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

FM   back at you x x x


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

I have been a bit of a lurker so far but just wanted to say to FM that I have found your posts so consistently inspirational and full of useful advice, that I had to say a huge thank you, as well as adding my heartfelt commiserations to those expressed by the others.

x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM I am so sorry honey.   

Sudsy you actually joining us hon?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 26 October 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Future Mummy  
Wannabemum08   
Emm21  

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bry 
joy56 
ellenld 
Cookie66 
Englishsetter 
Pumpkin1 
Sudsy 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Britgrrl- * PUPO PUPO  
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October 
*mini mouse * PUPO PUPO 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08  
* Sudsy * ET 25 Oct 08 PUPO PUPO  
*Secret Broody * ET 23 Oct 08- PUPO PUPO  
*woo-* -suppressed scan 14/10 
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10  
* ellenld * IVF early 2009 
* Englishsetter * Currently D/r for first IVF 
* Pumpkin1 * 1st appt early Nov 08 ^goodluck

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct   

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Devilinya * coordination appt 16 October 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov goodluck^

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
Gaye - 
homegirl  

MUMMIES TO BE    

Jameson777  BFP 22 October  
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
Scooter   28 July Next Scan 1st December  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

I'm new to the HH forum but I'm now in my 2nd week of DR (Burserelin) and due to go in for my query suppressed scan tomorrow. Pretty excited, and hoping this means I move onto stimming soon. 

I was wondering what people's experience is of this part of tx? I am already feeling pretty bloated from the Burserelin - could have something to do with the 15 pints of water I'm drinking at mo! Am I going to get even worse on Gonal F (assume this is what they'll put me on?)??

xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

doh! I am so stupid. I got carried away with the sonographer telling me there was a nice big follicle whenI had an US last week we thought we would give the natural way a quick (!) shot to try and save £5k on IVF... stupid, stupid me. You arent meant to have sex before your HSG so now Ive got to wait until next month.

Englishsetter, I live in Acton too so if you ever feel the need to meet up and chat do let me know 

Helen


----------



## Pumpkin1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My DH and I have our first appointment at HH in 2 weeks time (NHS cycle).

As I understand it we will then , no doubt, have a 5/6 month wait and I honestly don't think I could wait that long. (I know it's not that bad, and people keep telling me it'll be here before I know it.......but I cannot wait)

Anyway, just wanted to ask if any of you have swapped between NHS and subsequently chosen to go private (at HH)? How much does this speed things up (if at all....) and if we do decide to go private then should we still stick to HH, would this still keep my place in the NHS 'queue'

Hope these aren't stupid questions..........we really can't afford to go private, but I am going mad thinking about having to wait till next May (or thereabouts....)........I don't think I could do it.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

(I know I can ask them these questions when I see them but just hoped some of you might have the answers.....x)

Thank,
Pumpkin1


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Future Mummy

I am so sorry for you and DH  .

I have PM'd you.

Caroline x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Pumpkin, At the same time as starting the process for our first private cycle I asked the consultant to do the paperwork for our nhs cycle as a back up. There was a 6 month wait for nhs at that time (3 years ago). So we had a private cycle in December, then had the nhs one waiting for us in April. There shouldnt be any problem in doing that as long as your PCT funding rules dont say anything about not being eligible for treatment if you have already had a private cycle. As far as I know H&F dont (or didnt 3 years ago)
Helen


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone  

sorry have not been on for a while decided to go away for a few weeks 

FM So sorry to hear your news   

welcome to all the new people posting too  

Well i have my 2nd cordination app on the 6th Nov so hopefully start straight after that as soon as AF starts 

Thinking of you all    take care xx


----------



## Pumpkin1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all,

bobbi3 - thanks for your reponse.  Do you mind me asking how long you had to wait between initial consultation and starting tx?
I know everyone is different, etc but I genuinely don't think I could wait 6 months.  I'm already going cookoo   and feel like hanging around for 6 months is wasting precious time (I'm sure everyone feels like this)

Mrs-GG - thanks to you too for replying.  I feel like what you've said would be ideal scenario (if there is one at this bizarre time....) Have one cycle privately, then if that didn't work I could still go for my NHS one (without losing my place in the queue).
I have already checked with my PCT (Ealing) and they have told me that if I have one cycle privately then I would still be entitled to two NHS cycles, however, if I had two private cycles then they would only fund one NHS cycle.

I suppose they'll hopefully give me a better idea of waiting times etc when I see them in 2 weeks time.  Then we should be able to make informed decision.

Thanks,
Pumpkin1 x


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Pumpkin - i know the wait is torturous but 6 months isn't too long.  We had our appt in July and are due to start treatment in December and the time has really flown by.  I would wait until you have your first appt before you decide.  When we went for our first appt back in January we were offered 3 NHS IUI cycles and started those within a month so the was really quick.  Unfortunately the 3 cycles didn't work for us so now back down the IVF route.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin

We had our 1st appt in July and are due to start ICSI in Jan/Feb. I think it depends on your PCT how long you wait though as the doctor looked down a list of PCT wait times before telling us that Hillingdon was 6 months. Ealing may be a shorter wait??

It does feel like ages but we have spent the time cutting out caffeine & alcohol (which takes time!) and starting the pro-natal vitamins etc.

Good luck whichever you decide on  

Catherine


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin

I had my initial NHS referral done back in Feb.  Unfortunately they lost it twice so DH and I got the hump and did our first cycle of treatment privately which was May/June this year.  We then had our NHS cycle in August/Sept.  So can be done.  I am in the Ealing PCT which I think will let you have 2 NHS cycles of treatment as long as you haven't had more that 1 private treatment.  I am saying 'I think' because I wrote a letter of complaint to the PCT about losing my referrals and this was their written response to me.  I hope it is the same for you.

Sending all you other ladies on treatment at the mo loads of baby dust.....

   

Love gaye


----------



## Pumpkin1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hiya,

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your replies.............it's so nice to know I'm not the only one and that we all have similar feelings  and experiences !!!

Gaye- I have been told by Ealing PCT that if I have one private then they'll still fund two cycles but if I have two private then they'll only fund one cycle. (Same as you were told)
So sorry to hear about your negatives but I'm sure it'll be 3rd time lucky when you feel strong enough to try again.
The first time you went for private cycle, did you go to HH or another clinic? (Hope you don't mind me asking)

I think we've pretty well more or less made up our minds that first time we'll go private (everyone around me is pregnant or just had babies and I honestly cannot wait any longer!!!!!)  

Thanks again for all your replies and wish you all lots of luck for your future journeys!!! Babydust to all


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin

I went private at HH.  We saw Mr Trew.  I had a lap done last year by him so it made sense to stay with him.  very nice chap, if a little conservative with his approach.  

 that we won't need another private cycle of treatment and our last NHS go at HH will be successful.  If it wasn't however we would be definitely looking at going elsewhere.  Possibly Lister or ARGC.  I have no problems with Mr T, however you don't see him after your first consultation and are on the convabelt of IVF treatment.  One of the good things though with HH is that they open early so all your scans can be done before work which fits into my busy lifestyle.

Just something to keep in mind that if you have private treatment at another clinic then you should ideally get copies of your notes so that when your NHS appointment comes up you can be armed with what your last treatment was and how you responded to drugs.   that you will be successful the first time.

Good luck with your decision hunny

love gaye


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

FM - really sorry about the FET. That sucks.

Mrs GG - Nice to see you! Sorry about the delay.

Can't remember who was talking about heparin but I can confirm that HH are happy to prescribe it if there is a reason. I was on a panoply of stuff for various reasons and they were happy with almost all of it (this is back in the old days - I am such an old timer Prof Winston was in clinic). They just needed to know in advance. I have to say I think it is a far better approach to only prescribe if necessary as there seems to be a tendency at some places to say what the hell here are steroids, heparin, aspirin all of which can have nasty side effects to everyone. 

Anyway just popping through to say hello and wish you luck

Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Betty great to see you!

Welcome Englishsetter and Pumpkin 1 have added you to the hall of fame!  I try and put a new one in weekly but amend the last entry when I pop in here with any changes so its on the page before this one...trouble is there are so many of us now I may get confused so people may have to prompt me...especially as I go back to work in less than 4w!!!!

Cant stop, very tired today as my kidney stone has been playing up.  Gonna have a bath and relax


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Hi Pumpkin,

I felt like 6 months was a long time too, but in the end we decided it was worth waiting in our case, given that there was a chance of us getting lucky naturally (and not needing to go through the upheaval of IVF) in the meantime. Unfortunately that wasn't the case, but I still feel quite content with our decision. Saying that, now that the wheels are in motion I don't intend to hang around if this first cycle we're on doesn't result in a BFP. If we then need to go for a private cycle, we'll gear ourselves up for it pretty quickly, and I think on balance we'll stay with Hammersmith. This is partly because of what Gaye says about the early opening hours - I love the fact that this makes it possible to carry on with everyday life and make as little drama about it all as possible. I can't believe that other private clinics don't follow suit. BUT, of course, one down side as I see it is that there is less monitoring at HH than at many other clinics, so there's a chance that those who need more careful attention may lose out. It remains to be seen whether we turn out to be a straightforward case - and if not, I suspect we'll be the first ones saving up our pennies and beating down the door of the ARGC!  

Very best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sudsy, thanks for your post  

I wish you the best of luck with your cycle         

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sudsy, I think I missed where you actually are with things. Can you enlighten me so I can also add you to the hall of fame


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Ta v much EBW. Am due to have EC on Thursday (day after tomorrow) and ET on Saturday. You do a great job of keeping the Hall of Fame updated.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok sudsy you are in the HoF gang now!!!  Best of luck for EC/ET and beyond!

Not sure Im going to be able to keep up with everyone when I get back to work though!


----------



## Pumpkin1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Sudsy and EBW1969,

Thanks for adding me to HOF!!!!

Unfortunately, I know nothing will be happening naturally during 6 month wait as I've had both tubes removed now due to two ectopics (Mar08 and Aug0......so IVF is only way for us now.

I maybe wouldn't be so anxious if there was even the slightist chance that something might happen.........but it would be medical miracle!!!!

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you sudsy for EC and ET and really   that you'll get that BFP!!!!

Pumpkin1 xx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted on hear for a while but I wanted to give you an update from me...

I had EC Tues 21st (collected 13 eggs) and I'm due for ET on Thurs 23rd... Getting very nervous...

I'm still bloated from the drugs which has left me miserable and bedridden...

Good Luck Sudsy on EC and ET!!!   we are having treatments pretty close....  

Pumpkin- 6 months will go quicky than you think... but the best way I got over the waiting game is by realising as to how long some boroughs waiting lists are which range from 2- 8 years which left me thanking H&F for such a quick turnaround...But if money is on your side, you can opt for the private route which I was seriously considering even though it would have left us broke we decided to see how this treatment went before we started forking out the pennies... 

Another consolation was that it gave me enough time to lose weight/change diet/take up acupuncture/ take vitamins prior to treatment...

But after all of the above, personally I complained when I had my coordination appointment (which was a month earlier than norm) and had my treatment moved up by a couple of months, which depending on when I had AF...

FM - SO soorry sweetie xx  

Thanks EBW for the Updated HOF!!  

Jameson- Congrats on the PUPO!!

A big hug to all those I've missed    

Secret B
xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Secret Broody - well done on your EC sweets.     for fertilisation and good luck for ET tomorrow.

Sudsy good luck for EC tomorrow.     

EBW -   Hope the bath was relaxing at that stone is behaving itself!  Any news on the blast?


Hope the rest of you ladies are well.

Love Gaye


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

& welcome to all the newcomers,

Good luck for your TX. 

Secret Broody - Good Luck for ET tomorrow.  

Sudsy - Good Luck for EC tomorrow.  

EBW - Thank u for updating the Hall of Fame for us, hope your feeling better soon. 

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned, hope you are all well. 

Take care all

Caroline x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Sorry I dont normally post on this thread, had almost given up on our cycle and the HH BUT

Got our BFP today!!!  I cant believe it and I am still shocked but we did it...

We had no fert last cycle, changed to ICSI and responded poorly to the drugs almost to the point of cancellation but decided to proceed, got 2 precious embies and am now PG!!!!!!!!

Pray we now egt to EBW's stage now  

Did not think we would ever get to this far so hang in there girls xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yay way to go Jameson.  Lots of   for a happy healthy pregnancy!


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Jameson  

 everything stays positive for you

EBW hope you're feeling better.  

I'm full of an awful cold & feeling sorry for myself  

Good luck everyone who needs it  

Catherine


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Jameson  

love gaye


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations Jameson that it is fantastic news


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Does anyone know a good infertility reflexologist?

EBW gave me the details of one but shes not currently working as shes expecting twins!

Was really hoping reflexology was the way forward for me  

Catherine


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't know of any reflexologists.  Have you thought about trying acupuncture.  I know you can do it through HH or alternatively have a look at the British Acupuncture Council website and they will give you a list of acupuncturists close to you and you can give them a call to see whether they deal with infertility etc.  I'm currently having acupuncture nad find it really relaxing


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Ellenld

I'm hopefully going to start accupuncture at HH when I get a date to start treatment. It's all a waiting game   . I think I got it in my head about the reflexology as a few people have mentioned that friends that have had probs ttc have become pg naturally after it.

Think as I'm off sick at the min I've poss got too much time to think about these things  
Catherine


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Bobbi

I called a local reflexologist today that I saw on our high street and although she wasn't there I spoke to her collegue who told me to phone her tomorrow or monday as she has some 'remarkable' stories regarding previous clients ttc.

I'm ingregued......... 
Catherine


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Jameson!!


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Huge congrats Jameson! Really great to hear a positive story.

Sending good vibes to everyone, including my cycle buddy Secret Broody. Hope ET went brilliantly. 

I had EC yesterday. All went smoothly except I was paranoid I'd get a phone call today saying we wouldn't be able to go ahead with ET, because of polycystic ovaries and the fact that we got 17 eggs, which the nurse indicated was a potentially dodgy sign. Anyhow, no phone call, so hooray - in for ET tomorrow (Sat). I was fine back to work today, although have belatedly started to feel a bit sore tonight - doesn't feel like anything worrying though. I just don't know how easy to take it after ET tomorrow. Better to be safe and just chill out for the whole weekend I suppose.

This whole thing has made me realise how many potential obstacles there are before you even GET to the 2ww. We feel very lucky to have got this far. Of course, that makes you feel like you've got even more 'invested' in the whole thing, which is what the emotional rollercoaster is all about I suppose.

Will stop rambling now and wish everyone a lovely weekend!  

Sudsy x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jameson, congratulations! have a wonderful 9MW!  

Future Mummy


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed Sudsey...... 

That is superbly wonderful news; congrats Jameson. 

Pumpkin - We have just done our 6 months wait on NHS and, as most people have said, it really does go quickly compared to the journey you go through to get to that point. We are now 2 days into stimming and in so many ways I am pleased that we waited for our NHS treatment. The only thing is that HH seems to be pretty slack on providing details and i don't know if this is an NHS thing or just a general HH thing. E.g. At co-ordination appt the nurse whisked 20 of us through how to give injections in just 5 secs. The nurse told me I needed a scan prior to downreg but DR hadn't mentionded this and this added another month to my wait. At downreg scan they didn't tell me the width of my lining. blah blah blah. If all this is because I am on NHS then I would recommend that you go private for peace of mind. Don't get me wrong, they are all lovely at HH but just a bit scant on details...maybe I should ask more?!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

English Setter - definitely ask more. They will tell you pretty much everything if you ask. They generally take the view that most people on cycle 1 are unlikely to be interested in exact details of hormone levels and lining thickness - I know I wasn't! And having had self -funded and NHS cycles at HH I can confirm that there was no special treatment for the self-funded except the cons appts were in the private wing. I think the approach is pretty much standard in most places - a friend on another board has moved from the fabled ARGC because she didn't like their "conveyor belt" approach so even paying through the nose doesn't necessarily get you away from that.

Bettyx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all

well i have been testing since thurs with a 10mu stick and its been BFN everyday.      OTD tomorrow.  but AF really wants to come now.  feel like stopping the cyclogest so AF can come as feel crap. so thats us for a while.  changing clinics this time!  

Also getting DH spermies checked for fragmantation etc. I had no faith in this FET at all, but obviously had to go through with it.

DH has been looking at mortgage prices to add to oour house for the next tx.  Feel sick at the thought of it but have to do it as we have no cash. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Hiya Bobbi,
Not thick at all - I'm not even totally sure myself! I think that they thought I might over-stim. The fact that, immediately after EC, they said they might phone me the next day made me paranoid, but actually, come to think of it, I don't know what they could have discovered at that stage that would have made them call it off (other than me having dodgy over-stimming symptoms like bad vomiting, diarrhoea etc).

The fact that I thought ET might not go ahead meant I was reluctant to stump up (in advance) the £75 for a one-off HH acupuncture session we were going to have. So I missed the boat on that and went without the acu. I had been in two minds about it in any case.

Anyhow, ET went fine today. Only thing was that I overdid it with the water beforehand. The fullness of my bladder actually made me a bit sore and uncomfy throughout the whole thing. Otherwise it was good, and I found all the staff great.

Mini mouse - very sorry you're understandably sounding down. As Bobbi says, it's not over yet. I hope that whatever is found out from this cycle proves very valuable as you move forward.

Englishsetter - hope it is all going well. I know what you mean about HH and the lack of detail, and I was very alarmed at how casual the co-ordination appointment and injection instructions were. My experience has echoed Betty's - it seems to be a case of trying to work out in advance what type of thing you should be asking them, then they seem to be more forthcoming. I think it's very interesting that Betty makes the point that even ARGC type places are a bit like a conveyor belt. So far (and obviously this might change) I have found that the HH approach has suited me - it means I can go early for scans etc and still put in a day's work (I'd find it very stressful to take hours off), plus the almost casual approach means that DH and I have not made such a massive drama out of it all. Everyone's different, but that has been good for me psychologically. Having said that, I think that more monitoring from stimming onwards could only be a good thing - I can't help thinking that women with very specific issues might 'fall through the net' when there seem to be so few scans, blood tests taken. I wonder if it's possible to pay for additional monitoring? Probably not.

Pumpkin - hope you are not feeling too wound up about the wait...

 to everyone.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I thought I had sent an update but think i'm losing it 

I had ET on Thursday as planned which went very well. the nurses and staff were amazing and happily to tell me that I had 7 top grade embies out of th 13 eggs had fertilised...2x 5 cells, 4x 4 cells and 1x 2 cell...

I had 2 embies back in and currently on 3 DPT...

*Sudsy*- so glad it was a false alarm and that ET went very very well!! The 2WW begins...The waiting around was my concern more than the egg transfer  as I didn't have a good experience during the last scan after the coordination appt which was absolutely painful waiting around as I was the last one to be seen 

*MM*- Don't give up and keep the faith.. Alert alert!! Step away from the pee sticks..step away from the pee sticks   All the best for tomorrow    

*Englishsetter*- I must admit that the nurses grasp of english was very poor in explaining things but when you get a one to one with them (during the coordination appointment) you can ask questions in detail which as previously mentioned they are happy to expand on- They have been ever so helpful and I tell them when I don't understand/or please explain which has been very warmly received. Don't be worried about showing a mild dose of 'diva' attitude because as far as i'm concerned, it's my body and I will ask questions as necessary until i'm satisfied...for example during ET, I asked the nurse to explain what was being seen on the monitor i.e. bladder, uterus etc so that I can undersand what they are doing..i feel this helps them feel at ease and are more forthcoming with information etc...

Bobbi/Cawallinger- I read and found on discussions with others that Reflexology isn't as effective as acupuncture and I go to an amazing acupuncturist right now based in Chiswick which is pretty close distance of the clinic. I saw him pre and post ET and was great so far. I'm not sure where abouts you're in relation to this but if you're interesting send me a PM and I'll send you the link and contact (I would send but I don't want a red statement under my message  )

To All others who are on treatment- Good luck 

Secret B
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Secret broody, is your accu  named Daniel Elliott?  He works in Harley street but also Windsor and Chiswick. He is very good.

Future Mummy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes FM- I'm with Daniel Elliott and I see him at the Chiswck branch and once or twice at the Harley Street Branch...

I've had an excellent service from him and he explains things in laymans terms as to what the clinic is trying to do in terms of the drugs and what he intends to do to counter or work with the drugs..

I had another acupuncturist which I wasn't content with the expense and being forced to take and drink tea - which maybe suitable for some but they overcharge and make a mint from you. I just felt I was constantly duped the entire time....I didn't see any progress   

I understand that some ailments can be treated without drinking herbs and I've been to so many chinese shops on the high street who constantly bombard you to buy their medicine...Their survey of me made me sound like I all my limbs were going to fall of in the next hour followed by a heart attack and then implode from stress!!    

Secret B
xx


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies ladies about HH....I always feel so silly for not knowing what is going on that I never ask the questions I want to. But I resolve from now on, and you are all my witnesses, that I will ask all the questions I need to!! Got blood test tomorrow for example and at present I don't even know what the blood test if for! I assume it's to check I've not over responded to the Gonal F but I will ask.

Oh that reminds me....Gonal F....the box says keep refridgerated but the instructions say that you put it in the fridge before opening and then at room temperature afterwards. Does anyone know which is correct?

The other thing I was going to say was that I go to a really great acupuncture lady in acton/chiswick. She teaches acu and is really calming and relaxing. She doesn't give me any herbs and seems to be pretty reasonably priced (still seem to be spending a fortune though!). i'd be happy to pass on her details if anyone is interested.

Happy Monday everyone. x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Englishsetter,

Before I answer the questions, I wanted to ask as to whether you were given a handbook (a purple book) with all your questionnaires etc in them. One of the documents in there which was reviewed at the coordination appointment is the 'Day 21 Long Protocol-Patient Guide'. This gives a complete overview as to what tests you need to be in for, when and how, and the side effects of drugs. There is even a back page which you can enter the dates you take the Gonal F to be sure and advises you as to when to take them.

If you do not have this document- you need to raise this immediately when you are next in for your scan and they will give you one.

Now for your question,

Gonal F as advised is to be put in the fridge prior to opening and it did say exactly what you had said post opening, but as in most cases, the temperature can vary in your home especially in the winter months, most people I know have kept it in the fridge. That way the temp is constant and you dont have to worry about it. I personally had a special place in the fridge for it and just returned it once injected.

Also the blood test IS to test how you're reacting to the Gonal F and is called a Day 5 Blood Test (assuming you're on day 5 of stimming).

Please let me know if you have any other questions as it concerns me that you haven't been guided in anyway and I wouldn't want that to happen to you   or send me a PM.

Good luck on your Blood Test  

Secret B xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations Jameson on your   and enjoy the next 9months  

 to everyone else and good luck to all of you going through your TX 

take care 
Roxy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

well my pee sticks were still saying that 'N' word, had my bloods done and b1oody clinic rang this lunchtime. I made DH make the call!! I had fingers in my ears saying       anyway they conversation was going in the way of........

"oh right, yeah, blood test next week, yeah need more meds........"  in the end its another b1oody low positive.  beta level 29.  last time it was 13 then rose to 18. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!  why does this keep happening??  Not sure what to think!     

The nurse was so nice to me. (it was leila)  she said it could go to a pregancy or they are worried about ectopic.  This happened last time, you might as well read my diary from then!!! Its d'ja vu!!! 

so back on the bullets and patches!    My pee stick i did at lunchtime now has a faint line!!!!!!!!  My first ever line!!!!   Buti am under no illiusion cos my pee sticks are the sensitive ones and check for levels over 10 so it would show up.      

still seeing it as a negative tho as can't get my hopes up.  if this is a chem pg then i am defo getting DHs boys checked for DNA fragmantation before we get any tx done.  

so the story continues!!     .....................................................


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

MM so sorry news wasnt better but sending lots of   and   that this is a late implanter just scaring you and that your levels will rise ok.  They arent for false hope (IME) at HH so if they are saying it could become a viable pregnancy hang in there xxx

My computer is playing silly bu&&ers and it has taken me 20 mins to get this far. not sure itll even post this properly so please bear with me ladies if Im not very "visible" over the next week or so...!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 27 October 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Future Mummy  
Wannabemum08   
Emm21  
Mini Mouse   

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bry 
joy56 
ellenld 
Cookie66 
Englishsetter 
Pumpkin1 
Sudsy 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Britgrrl- * PUPO PUPO  
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08  
* Sudsy * ET 25 Oct 08 PUPO PUPO  
*Secret Broody * ET 23 Oct 08- PUPO PUPO  
*woo-* -suppressed scan 14/10 
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10  
* ellenld * IVF early 2009 
* Englishsetter * Currently D/r for first IVF 
* Pumpkin1 * 1st appt early Nov 08 ^goodluck

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*mini mouse * low beta (29) needs further blood test gonna leave you showing "PUPO PUPO"   
*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct    News?

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Devilinya * coordination appt 16 October 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov goodluck^

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
Gaye - 
homegirl  

MUMMIES TO BE    

Jameson777  BFP 22 October  
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
Scooter   28 July Next Scan 1st December  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Mini Mouse - hang in there, praying this turns into good news for you  

Jameson, congratulations on your BFP! It's wonderful news and against all odds  

Secret Broody - fantastic result with the EC and ET. Well done.
I guess you now have some snow babies too! Just wonderful -fingers crossed you get a BFP!! When is your test date?

Good luck to all other ladies in cycle

Big hello's to everyone else.

We had our 28 wk growth scan yesterday and I am still carrying baby elephants!! Next one at 32 weeks and at 34 the hospital will decide when and how..... Looking like we'll have the twins betweeen 36-38 weeks and possibly via the sunroof due to the position of the baby girl.

Had 4D scan today - I'm just blown away.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all, well beta yesterday (day 13, I went in a day early, naughty me) was 64. And I started bleeding yesterday morning, so not clear if this will go well or not - it feels awfully similar to the chemical I had 2 years ago. Repeat beta on Friday, then we'll see what's happening. It was a good HH moment as Dr AC was very helpful and concerned, so I feel I'm getting the best care, although not much anyone can do for us at this point!

Mini, I hope this turns out better than last time. Must be so frustrating. Or perhaps frustrating isn't strong enough.

Thanks for the support, guys.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

*BritGirl*- I wish I could help you on the Beta levels but I have no clue as to what they mean.. I just hope it was a false alarm and that all is well   

*Northernfox*-I hope you're well and congrats on the 28wk scan!!! A 4D scan must have been mind blowing  ...As for my test date, it's next Tuesday 4th Nov.. I just pray my embies stick until then    

Hi to everyone else!! xx

Secret B


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Bobbi 3 - not sure whether they can get accurate readings for FSH if it is not done on Day 2/3.  Sorry I can't help further.

Mini mouse - fingers crossed that your next blood tests still show its a BFP

Just been to see a homeopath this week.  Game to try anything at this stage.  The lady I saw diagnoses problems by electo-acupuncture.  She tests on various points on your hands and feet to diagnose where your problems.  She came up with loads for me.  The main problem I have is an issue with dairy products and all products from a cow.  This issue makes it difficult to conceive and can lead to higher rate of miscarriage if you do conceive.  She's also found that I have an infection from my lapraoscopy which is making the womblining unable to hold an embryo.  £181 later I now have all this homoepathic remedies, so fingers crossed it will help.  She said there is even a small chance that by doing this I could fall pg naturally.  She has asked that I don't ring HH now until af starts at end of December to allow me to have 2 full cycles of this treatment.

If anyone wants details of this lady and I am happy to pass them to you.  It takes up to 6 months to get appt but what she has done for other people I know (not just fertility) is amazing.


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Bobbi,

The FSh reading won't mean anything. It needs to be done on day 2-3, and it needs to be done along with LH and e2 so they can see how the three hormones are interacting. Better get him to do a repeat!


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Ah thanks Secret Broody - v good to know about fridge for Gonal F. It was only out for 1 day after we opened it and it's been in ever since so I suspect I'll survive. I did receive the purple handbook but it doesn't say explicitly what the 5 day blood test is for. But I had that on Monday and afterwards they asked me to come in today for a day 7 blood test and scan. This shows I have 19 follies on right and 17 on left. Doctor seemed a bit retiscent to say if this was bad news and just told me it may mean they slow my stimming down. So I was pretty surprised to get a call this pm telling me to up my dose. I was in the office so I cldn't ask any qs but will be calling tomorrow to check this is correct. 

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww....I've got everything crossed for you.

[fly]Good luck to everyone else with their baby quests. [/fly]


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi ellend, I would like to have the name of your homeopath actually  . Thanks  

britgrrl, lots of    for tomorrow blood test.

Bobbi, FSH should be done day 2 or 3. Your GP should know that! 

Future Mummy


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning,

I had my 11 week scan yesterday and it looks like I'm having Twins but I have been told that one of the babys may have down I have to go for tests next week to see.

Lisa x


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Thank you for your comments, I have been in touch with my local hospital and my consultant is on A/L for 3 weeks! However I have my appointment with an SHO or registrar on monday so I hope to clear things up with regards to them prescribing me clexane.
I have started my Gonal F injections (day 3 today) and start the antagonist jabs on monday.  My monitoring scan is for Friday (7th).  HH is not monitoring me before day 9, is this normal?  I have been experiencing a few headaches but so far I feel fine.  Just taking each day as it comes.

Britgirl, Secret broody -  on being PUPO   (britgirl - lets hoping them numbers continue to rise!   

FM - So sorry to hearof your news, I so thought this would be your time.  

Jameson -      wonderful news on your   all the best for the next 9 mw.

Mini mouse - Fingers crossed your numbers continue to rise    

Northern Fox - WOW a 4D scan I have heard they are amazing! how lovely.....

Lisa X - How lovely you are expecting twins to then be told this sad news.... they did say might have? my thoughts are with you hun.     for you.

Welcome Sudsy (and congrats on being PUPO!)   welcome Pumpkin 1 and Englishsetter.

Hi to anyone else I've missed!

Loads of   and    to all.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!
There's so much news these days! 
Hi again Davinia, I remember you from last summer. Good to see your in the middle of treatment. We're close in stimming as I finally start Gonal F on Monday morning. I've been on Buserlin for exactly a month now and they've finally given me the go-ahead to start. Apparently a simple cyst I have has been making things difficult with the suppression but I'm excited to make it to the next stage FINALLY. After a couple of years and 2 false starts, I have my fingers crossed that I'll make it to the transfer - and of course hopefully more!!

Jameson, congrats big time!! 
Northern Fox I can't believe how time flies, you must be over the moon with the scan!  
Lisax, congratulations on the news of twins and fingers crossed this week regarding scan. 
And Mini Mouse, good luck to you Sweetheart!  

Elondon


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Devilyna. thanks for the lovely message. glad your consultant is getting involved.

Re not getting scanned til day 9, I personally really don't like this aspect of HH and so always go in on day 5 for a scan and bloods, before starting the antagonist. This allows them to tailor if i start the antagonist on day 5 or day 6, and also determines the date of the next scan, which is frequently on day 8 rather than day 9. If you are a decent responder, you may well trigger the evening of day 9. I think in the end it makes little difference to the treatment ,but if you are bothered at all, I'd just make an appt for day 5 and if they challenge you, say you need one before starting the orgalutran.

Re your recurrent losses, have you read jon cohen's book, 'coming to term'? I found it very helpful - it goes through all the potential causes and investigates them one by one. One which is worth thinking about for you is that it's been shown that a 'tlc' approach -plenty of scans, someone to talk to at all times in early pregnancy, actually reduces the chance of another miscarriage. Perhaps worth setting up your support system now as it seems that getting pregnant is not the hard part for you, so IVF has a good chance of working.

Me, my beta went up on friday to 383 which is a substantial rise, so we're still in the game for now. We'll see what the scan brings.

Lisa X, Sorry to hear about the possible demise of one of your twins. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Secret Broody - Good luck for your test tomorrow  .

Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My bloods have come back that HCG levels have risen to 39 (was 29) so not doubled.  First test was inconclusive. Rosie the nurse said that the doc said it won't result to anything (well i could of told her that!!)

feel upset today, can't stop        think its cos i thought it would just go down and that would be it, but flake is still there inside me tryijng so hard to grow but it can't cos my     body or crap eggs or whatever else won't let it.  
The nurse told me to stop the meds and i confessed i had already!!  don't think she was very pleased!! who cares!!

can't understand why it doesn't show up on pg test!? 

have to have blood test again next monday.  i don't want to go back there, thought that would be it for today, thought i had finished with that bloody clinic      

sorry for being negative!!


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Oh mini mouse, my heart goes out to you. You poor thing. I am sending you huge   enormous   hugs .

I have just been told that my EC is on Thursday, and that my ET will be on Saturday. I am bloomin' excited and just celebrated by eating two bars of Galaxy! Well it was my first chocolate in months, but now I feel enormously sick - my own fault!! 

As this is my first tx, does anyone have any general advise for either of these stages? Plus I was wondering if a week's holiday in Cornwall after ET is helpful or too much? Should I just plan to sit on the sofa at home for a week

 to everyone.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

English setter - you'll be fine hun. EC is simple, i liked mine!!    You'll be sedated and they'll collect the eggs. You need an empty bladder for this.  You will have a pessarie to put in before you go down, get some practice cos i ended up getting DH to do as i was in hysterics!!!  I was rolling around the bed laughing!!   

Then they give you a sandwhich and you can go home once you've had a pee pee!!  

Then for ET, you need a full bladder for this, this is torture.  Take your own water as the  water there is so cold i was shivering!!   The proceedure is like a smear, only better, you get babies out of it!!   They will let you lie there for 20 mins but you can get up after 5 if you want to pee.  My friend walked out straight after her ET she didn't even get wheeled back on the bed, she went home!!!  shes now having twins!! 


Going away is the best thing for you,  It'll stop you fretting about what pains you have and haven't got. also you will have pains from the EC (not much but you will feel achey) Just remember hun that half the pains you will get will be the meds, cyclogest will give you stomach pains, try not to look too closely into the symptoms as everyone is different.  were you there today?  i was at about 9am.

Good luck!!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Northern Fox- Many thanks for you warm wishes... I'm in a state right now. Just started to bleed and not sure if it's implantation or a period.. Can't stop crying and think it's all over for me    

Englishsetter- I think MM has sumed it up really as to what to expect for EC and ET... I wish you all the best.  My only advice to you would be to start drinking after you arrive for ET as you could be waiting for a few hours before you're seen as everyone will be turning up at the same time  


Hello and warm hugs to everyone else xxx

Secret B


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

bobbi - yes i was using sensitive ones 10mui and 25 mui!! none show up!! Maybe HH has a duff blood tester!!! ha ha ha.  well the sensitive ones are from ebay so they will be getting a feedback!!


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Well as I thought my appointment at my local hospital today was a compete waste of time,  I was kept waiting for 1hr and 15mins for a 2 min appointment. I saw my consultants SHO (as he was on A/L) and as I expected he said that he wouldnt do anything without my consultants say so, the stupid, stupid man told me to make an apointment *when * I am pregnant!!!!!!!!!! is he bl**dy  crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I rang the secretary and told her my situation and she said she would speak to my consultant when he is back from A/L at the end of the week.... so I think I will ring her back then, I cannot beleive how difficult they can make it for you and I thought they were the professionals! I might not go with the clexane if itis going to prove too difficult.....

E London - Hi there, I am on day 5 today (short protocol) and I have my scan on Friday. I have just returned from my 1st session of accupuncture - WOW i feel so relaxed  Are you having any therapies along side? Good luck with your treatment. 

Britgirl - Thanks for your advice, however I am on day 5 today so I think its a bit late to re arrange my scan. I am slightly anxious though that I may over/under stim and not sure what to expect on friday. I hope this doesn't spoil the rest of my treatment.  Has anyone else just gone straight in for a day 9 scan
Thank you for the recommendation of Jon Cohen's bok, I have read several but not his, I wll have to look it up - Thank you 
So pleased to hear that your levels are rising, I have everything crossed for you.  

Mini mouse -    So sorry to hear your news I really thought it would happen for you. I am thing of you and your DH. 

Englishsetter - All the best for your EC on Thursday, I have everything crossed for you   - Hopefully I'll be joining you on the 2ww next week!!  

Secret Broody -   Thinking of you hun, its not over....   

Work have been really supportive but I was planning on going back to work and just having A/L for EC and ET but some friends of mine who have had IVF, my family and my accupunctursit have said I'm mad and should have some time off (sick). What has everyone else done?

Hi to everyone else, love and 

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

which hospital was it st albans?!! Mr Tayob??  what was it for anyway?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry just read your other post!!  yeah i see.


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

I just typed my post and nearly lost it!
This thing is playing up tonight....  hope its on now.  It appears theres other posts after mine! hehe.
Must be time for bed....


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for all your tips MM, that is really helpful to know. Think we'll book some time in Cornwall today..can't wait. 
Yes, we wld have been in HH at the same time on Monday! I had my scan booked for 8.40 but it took them 3/4 hour to call me in, so I was still there at 9. Guess the web is really quite a small world!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

i was probably sat next to you!! i was reading a big book and busy texting cos i was so bored with the wait!!  we were going to go away abroad for this tx but AF was late so didn't make it, i down reg'ed while away tho which made it go quicker.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Ages since I posted but thought I would post and say hi. Hello to all the long time HH girls like me and the new ones too. Sorry I've not posted properly for ages. Life is full of suprises and its been as ever up and down recently. 

Firstly Britgirl- mega congrats   i hope the beta keeps rising and Northernfox- twins     congrats too. Jameson congrats too and Lisa congrats too.
Minimouse- sorry to hear your news     
sorry for everyone I've missed. so mush has happened since i last looked and posted on here so lots of catch up on.

I started posting again on FF a few weeks ago with the intention of posting more often but you know the story of best-laid plans and for the reasons below I needed some time out. Anyway no real news for me except I almost could have become a mum in June- to cut a long story short.
My lovely little sister offered to have a baby for us 18 months ago after having her two children and considering her own family complete for finical reasons. She had got rid of all of her baby equipment and accepted a recent promotion at work. We discussed it said it was a lovely offer but not to try actively yet however we would defiantly let her and her husband know if it was something we wanted in the future. About 8 months ago they slipped up and she called to say if she became pregnant from the accident would we be happy to adopt it then especially as we had just had a bad FREC cycle and not positive consultant review. We discussed it and said in that instance we would but not to actively try for us. She didn't get pregnant from that time but for some reason thought it would be fine to not take any precautions from there on as she assumed that we having said we would take adopt the baby last time she asked, would do it regardless if she fell pregnant. We had already said that if we really did want them to try we would have to look into the legality of it and see if it was feasible as she lives in NZ.

Anyway to cut a long story short my sister called a few weeks ago to say she had just tested pregnant and the assumption was we would adopt the baby. After we got over the shock my husband said he was not sure that he could and thought it would break us up if we went through with it. I had to call her in NZ to say it was not as straight forward as she thought and could we take some time to discuss it and look at the legalities & logistic. She was surprised and said we could take the time but if we said no it was a one time only offer and she would have to have a termination as it was to be our or not at all.

I really really wanted to do it. But after a few weeks of my starting to dream and plan, my husband said he not just could do it at this time as we had had a 2nd opinion review and a few weeks before and it was more positive. He felt if it was six months later and we had done another couple of cycles then it would have been an entirely different situation and he would have been keen.  He really wants to have his own biological children and realises it could be potentially my only chance to be a mother but it was not the right thing for him. I could never take a baby and bring it up on my own away from its parents and brothers so it was never an option for me to do this either. Also there was no guarantee that both countries would recognise the adoption so even more confusing. He came up with the stupid idea of saying we would take it but if I got pregnant in the mean time then we would not go through with it (Men). I explained you cant do this especially to my sister and we do plan to do a cycle in Jan / Feb. So not an option…MEN!

After lots of indecision I had to call my sister to say we couldn't go through with her having the baby and us adopting it. after a few days she called to say that her and her husband had talked and even though they never planned to have three children and never considered that we would not want to adopt the baby/ would never have taken the chance of getting pregnant again if they had thought we would not take it, they could not terminate based on contraception, which I do understand. I had offered my sister money (they are not very finical) to cover the cost of medical costs. She asked it I would give them the money toward the time she would have to take off work to have the baby. So there you have it, I'm going to be an auntie again in June, am trying to maintain a good relationship with my sister under difficult circumstances and will always have a reminder of what could have been in a niece or nephew if I don't get to be a mummy on my own sometime in the future. To top things off my sister had severe post natal depression last time and my mother – knowing nothing of what lead to this is going on and on about what was my sister thinking getting pregnant again after last time and I'm trying to get her to lay off my sister.

Phew- that all sound highly dramatic- but life seems to be full of bumps in the road. Anyway I've decided for logistical reason to do one last cycle at HH in Jan/Feb. After our review at lister we feel we need to try a blastocyst cycle even if we end up with nothing to put back. We are heading to Egypt for a holiday next week then he is in Australia until christman and  more or less so its easier to stay at Hammersmith than trying to arrange the pre screening at a new clinic. I'm seeing Mr Trew on Friday to get a booking form so still a Hammersmith Girl for now.

Sorry at work so have to go but wanted to say a big hi to all and will try a catch up properly with everyone over the next few week. Have a great week

Julie xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Future Mummy

Sorry I didn't get back to you last week with the details of the homepath I saw.

Her name is Natasha Lindeman and her business is called The Tree of Life.  The phone number is 01234 829944.  She only takes calls between 8.30am and 9am Monday to Thursday.  When I've tried to ring before it is often engaged so just keep calling during that time.  I know that it could be up to 6 months for an appt, but is worth the wait, especially after all the things she found wrong with me.

The address is 
3 Rushden Road
Milton Ernest
Bedfordshire
MK44 1RU

Hope that you can get an appt soon and that she can help you out.

Good Luck
Ellen


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining you again?

I was on the HH thread two years ago when we had our 1st IVF cycle which ended in a heartbreaking biochemical pg in November 06.  Since then I have been at Queen Mary's for an NHS IVF cycle and two self funded FETs, all of which have been BFNs. 

We came to see Mr Trew last week and he advised doing an antagonist cycle and hopefully taking them to blasts.  He wants to monitor my bloods and do a scan this month and then start tx on my December cycle.

Starting to worry 'cos AF is now a week late (first AF after FET bfn and 3 HPTs have told me I'm not pg!!) and if it doesn't hurry I imagine I will be too late to start tx in December for fear ET will be at Xmas?  

Can anyone tell me when HH are closed for Xmas so I can try and work out my dates?  I'm off for acu tomorrow so hopefully she can work her wonder and put some needles in my AF meridian?!!

I'm not going to even attempt to do any personals as I'd be here for a year trying to introduce myself but I think I remember Future Mummy, EBW, Mrs GG and Scooter from before so a big hello to you and hopefully I'll get to know everyone else over time?

Sarah x


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Sarah

HH told me that they were closed for 2 weeks over Xmas when I went for my co-ordination appt.  

Ellen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ellen, thanks a lot for the address of homeopath  

Julie-Anne, and Sarah, welcome back! 

Future Mummy


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Hi Julie-Anne and Sarah, welcome back!!!

Secret broody - Thinking   of you and your DH hunnie, any news?  

I wanted to ask if anyone had experienced any side effects from orgalutran? I have felt not quite with it today and just generally unwell, also for the past couple of hours have had twinging and pulling on my right side.... am getting quite concerned.... I really hope it just goes away as I am worried that this tx may get cancelled.    I know they can be side effects, so not quite sure what I'm asking really.....   I wonder if I should chill out and have a few days off work.
My consultants secretary rang thisevening and he is going to see me on Friday when I get back from my scan, so that is good news.

Sorry for the ME post yet again.

Loads of   and   to all that need some.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the messages all- Its nice to be back  and i will endeavor to catch up with everyone soon 

a big hi to FM- hope your doing well.

Sarah & Bobbie- good luck to you both and thanks for the messages


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Julie-Anne

Wow, sweetheart that is a seriously entangled baby-family situation. Really feel for you. Sounds like you you've been handling it courageously and honestly. Can only imagine the emotions that accompany it. Big   to you and welcome back to HH!

Davinia, wish I could comment on the orgalutran but I'm on the 21 day protocol and don't even know much about that. Ach! I take it you're also on Gonal F like me? I think time off work is always a good thing  . Did you get any info to accompany the orgalutran?

Hello to everyone else hoping and trying!

Elondon


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on here for a while but I thought i'd post a selfish update from me that I got a BFN....I had to call up to find out as I waited until 4.45pm yesterday and they close at 5!! They said I'd have to wait for an appointment within 2 weeks to see a consultant which I feel is too long. Anyone in my position wants to be seen straight away to discuss options instead of waiting around surely!!!...As a result, I may stay at Hammersmith or look at the UCLH which has won the highest IVF rating this year...Not sure  

I've made an appointment to see Dr Trew for Wed 26th Nov which is quite a way away...and I made an appintment to see UCL on Monday 10th Nov also- both private initial appointments.. I needed an appointment to look forward to as I would be lost without it...

I must say that I'm not impressed with the aftercare service so far from HH  

Has anyone had experience on this fertility clinic (UCLH)? 

Thanks for your support all the same and all the best on your tx... 

Secret B
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

secret broody = sorry to hear of your BFN.    my argument with HH is that if you pay private, it should be private!!  A phone call from the con or an offer for you to come in a have a chat on that day or day after should be offered.  Plus it is disgusting that they make you wait til 4.45 on such a stressful day.  I waited til 4pm on monday, even though i knew it was BFN but then found out it had increased to 39!!   

you sound like me wth wanting to move on.  I've surprised myself with not making any appts this time(except one witrh the GP to get referred to a MF con) I might make one with Mr T to see what he has to say about our 2nd chem pg.  I'm not accepting "just one of those things" We are moving from HH but I want to see what he says about it and if he offers any tests!!! yeah ri   

Let me know whay UCH is like as we are thinking of going there and the lister.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Julie   what an awful dilema to have gone through on top of everything else. We're having tx at HH in Jan/Feb so we may be doing it at the same time? Any advice much appreciated - its all new to me!

Quick question- when you're down regging can you go away or do you have to be available to go into HH? Think I may have read that someone is going away  . We usually go away in Jan but had assumed we wouldn't be able to as I'd be down regging.

I've got my 1st reflexology appt today - finally feel like I'm doing something positive towards the whole thing  

Catherine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

cawallinger - i went abroad while i was d'regging.  They are fine about it.  They just want to scan you after 2 weeks, but you will get that appt when you register the tx after day day 1 of your cycle (start d'regging on day 21)  (baseline scan on days 2-7 of your cycle)


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

E London - Thanks, yes I am on Gonal F too,   nothing to it now I could probably do it with my eyes shut! the orgalutran jab is not so pleasant though   (my lovely Mum does that one for me, bless she's at my house 6.30am every morning!   ) my DH is useless and hates needles! I have read the info that comes with the orgalutran and had a look on the www and it appears how I am feeling are possible side affects.  

I have rang in sick at work today as still feel a bit cr*p however just have a few twinges in belly nothing bad I think I am just looking out for every twinge etc.  I guess I am anxious that there will be not enough or too many follies on friday.

Secret broody -   I am sooo sorry to hear your news hunnie, my thoughts are with you and your DH.  I think you have every right to know how come your tx failed a.s.a.p and its awful that you don't get to speak with someone on the day, HH must know with their experience! it just seems torture, quite a few ladies have said the same thing.

Cawallinger - Go book that holiday  I certainly feel like I need one as I'm sure we all do! Its a very stressful time and will help you prepare yourself and relax.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi Cawallinger!! Definitely book that holiday, I haven't quite reached the end of my first tx yet (ET Sat!!) but I am sure that anything you can do to carry on as normal helps enormously. Depending on where you are planning to going away to, you could do what DH and I are doing; we are off to Cornwall on Sunday after  ET for a week. Bring it on!

My only other tip from my own experience is to ask HH loads of questions. Seems that depending on who you see for scans etc you get very different amount of info. As many have pointed out to me on this forum, this can be a blessing as you don't get too bombarded with info, and hence feel more chilled out about the whole deal. I have really enjoyed my tx so far and hope that you do too. Good luck!


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me as a topic has come up that I have a bit of experience with...

As I said we were at HH two years ago and had a biochemical pg.  We felt really let down with the aftercare at HH and we couldn't get in for our consultation for about 6 weeks due to Xmas and New Year. Our NHS funding came up soon after so we moved to Queen Mary's and had 3 x bfns.  We had a consultation with Mr T a couple of weeks ago and told him how unhappy we felt that nobody seemed to care or give us support during our biochemical pg and he said that despite trying lots of different techniques they couldn't find a way to help patients when this happened.  Apparently when they rang patients to check they were OK they complained that they didn't want HH bothering them and bringing it all back up and when they don't call them to check they complain that they don't care?!

Personally I think that was a bit of a cop out but he did say that biochemical pgs are extremely emotional and then on top of that you have to wait to find out the fate which makes the whole thing hideous and not really much that anyone can say or do to make it better when they don't know the full reason this happens.

I also remember someone saying that they purposely make you wait a bit after a BFN to see the consultant so that you are past the worst of the emotional bit and able to make less rash decisions...

Cawallinger - I seem to remember that you shouldn't go in the sun on one of the drugs I took at HH but can't remember if it was the downregging or stimming drugs.  This might affect your choice of holiday so worth checking?

Have a nice bonfire night ladies!

Sarah


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

Just seen your post. Thanks for shedding some light from your experience but I don't believe that for a second. I understand that it must be difficult to gage as to how each person would react or when they wish to be called, but I do believe that a discussion or leaflet with options as to whether you wish to be contacted or not could have been given in advance and put on file should the occassion arise. They have more BFNs than positive results according to statistics therefore they should be paying more attention to this afterservice.. 

This is a tailormade treatment for every individual therefore it's aftercare should be treated as so...Now all of a sudden the clinic wants to tar everyone with the same brush and give everyone the same service? Sounds a bit suspect to me 

I would love to have Dr T or other tell me that in his office. I would have given him a piece of my mind  

Sorry to hear of your BFN's, I couldn't wish this on my worse enemies... Having this loss and this is my first with tx I cannot imagine with 3!! I wish you all the best on your next treatment  

Cawallinger/Sarah- I think the drugs you refer to are the Gonal F/Stimming drugs as this is usually stored in the fridge. Also the cyclogests/pessaries during 2WW as these would melt   I hope you book and enjoy your holiday 

A big hug to all  

Secret B
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

when i had my first chem pg and was still going in to have my bloods checked for the levels go down i was terrified that i was having an ectopic.  I wasn't given any info on what a low positive was and basically had to work it out myself, i figured that if some HCG had been produced then it must of implanted.  anway i kept panicking and wondering if i was pg or would eventually become pg with the low postive. I had to keep ringing HH to speak to someone about it as i didn't know whta was going on. It would have been so much easier if someone had said they would ring or even offered for me to go in and speak to someone about it.  I did  ask one of the nurses when i had my bloods done but she was as helpful as a chocolate teapot!! It would of been so much nicer to have the opportunity to have Mr T or Mr L to me or invite me in while alll this was going on and basically say, this has happend and you are not pg but.........blah blah blah

I was fobbed off by the nurses and left in the dark.  This time i knew what was going on but it still didn't make it any easier, in fact it made it harder cos i didn't think it would happen again, and if mr T thinks he can fob me off with "its one of those things" then he can think again.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 5 November 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Mini Mouse   
Secret Broody 
Lisa x 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bry 
joy56 
ellenld 
Cookie66 
Englishsetter 
Pumpkin1 
Sudsy 

Welcome back SarahTM  and Julie-Anne 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Devilinya * stimming....monitoring scan 7/11/08 
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August  news?
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08  
* Sudsy * ET 25 Oct 08 PUPO PUPO  
*woo-* -suppressed scan 14/10 
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10  
* ellenld * IVF early 2009 
* Englishsetter * EC 6/11/08 
* Pumpkin1 * 1st appt early Nov 08 ^goodluck

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*mini mouse * low beta (29) rose but not "enough" needs further blood test 
*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct    News?

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov goodluck^

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Secret Broody * BFN Nov 08  followup 26 Nov
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
Gaye - 
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 

MUMMIES TO BE    

Britgrrl-  BFP 29/10  
Jameson777  BFP 22 October  
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Scooter   28 July Next Scan 1st December  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry been awol (will explain later)

Hope Ive captured everyones news, please let me know if not.

Mini and SB sending you huge hugs  

Julie-Anne  what a dilemma for you a   coming your way too.

Sarah- nice to see you! Remember you! (you changed your login or am i going mad).  

Britgrrl congrats to you lots of   coming your way

Lisa x hope you get some better news about your little one soon!

Good luck tomorrow Englishsetter.

OK just a quick me bit...

been pretty poorly with this kidney stone. have been back to gp today and am now on 5 different medications to take me through to the lithotripsy which is now booked for 26th Nov.  K starts nursery induction next week and then is full time week beginning 17th...as i will be back at work 

Weird day today too as Nov 5th 2006 (firework nights havent been the same since) i found out I had lost my first pregnancy at 9.5w.  Feeling kinda sad but so so grateful to have K.  Please please hang in there ladies who have lost little ones xxx

Better go as Im shattered and have loads of other things to catch up on x


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I think I may as well wait til my co-ordination appt on the 27th and maybe get a better idea of dates etc before booking anything. My auntie has a house in Cyprus that we could go to, at least then I would know there would be a fridge etc for the drugs and it's got all the home comforts  

BTW, my refllexology was good today, she didn't charge me as it was an initial consult but she did a bit on my gyne areas and I'm going back in a few wks after AF has been & gone!

Catherine


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

Just to make a contribution regarding some of your comments about your treatment at the HH.

I did two cycles at HH under Mr T and I was disappointed with the care I received, it was second class and I had to complain but no one really cared to listern.

The nurses lost notes, didn't explain procedures to me properly, didn't always know what kind of scan I was having etc  I was also booked for an investigative laparoscopy but found out that they had already decided to snip my fallopian tube without even telling me. The operation was cancelled just before going into theatre
  
When I found what they were going to do in the pre-op appt, No-one bothered to get a dr to discuss the issue with me.  They said tell someone on the morning of the operation? excuse me 

I can't go into all the ins and outs but I had to wait 6 months for my follow up appt following a laparoscopy a year later.  I finally turned up for my appt on a morning I was told that Mr T  was not in until the afternoon  which meant I saw someone who I did not have a association with.  I had specifically requested to see Mr T and was reassured that i would see him.  Some aftercare (6 month wait for a consultant which I wouldn't have seen if I knew I wasn't going to see Mr T).  You see It was very inportant to see Mr T because my husband and I were going to discuss donor egg with him but after waiting 6 months we thought, lets go someone where we are going to be treated with a little respect and we did.

I gave up and went aboard for treatment and got better results with the IVF treatment (double the amount of eggs) on a lower dosage protocol.  Sadly ther embryos did not stick so I decided to do DE which as you can see was successful (I'm 17 weeks pregnant).  

The staff and treatment was fantastic and I will be going back there hopefully for a second child.

I'm sure there are many of you that were happy with your tx but there are a  group of us that probably didn't feel the same way.  I quess that's common for some clinics.

Good Luck to all you ladies having tx.  Wishing you all the best. 

Odettex


ps ebw1969 - my due date is 14th April if you want to undate list.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Odette,

nice to hear from you  

I left the HH too, because I had 3 BFN, and itwas time for me to have a new approach but also was very unhappy with the lack of caring ( from docs) the nurses have always been nice. Some of the docs did not have a clue, when it came to ultrasounds, and the cons I was with was too much into his money, not enough about caring. I asked about a lap to see if there was anything that could be improved, and was told if you want,up to you. They never tried to see what was the problem. 
At the Lister , for example, they are now sending me for an MRI, to see how different it is to the MRI I requested from my GP 2 years ago and if there is a chance there is less adenomyosis now after accu and part ressection, the cons wants to send me for new treatment at guys, and have hot ultrasound . they do it for fibroids, but just started for adenomyosis. It is not a nice procedure , but if it makes me able to have implantation , then I will do it. 
They are trying to find out if I have other immune issues too, apart from the classic ones that I don't have.
they advised me to have another IVF as I have still good eggs, but be on a specific pill ( different from classic one) for 3 weeks, and then directly stimm, no D/R. also less stimm amount as it could be better for adenomyosis. I would also have cyclogest daily and gestone every 2 days, with my progesterone checked regularly. 
So  feel I really have a treatment plan just for me , unlike at HH. 
The thing is at HH they have very skilled cons when it come to surgery, but I did not see any of their expertise. So I may as well go somewhere where they ask more questions.
HH is very classic in its approach and everyone is treated with relatively same kind of treatment.It sometimes works, but for somebody like me with an implantation problems they are not helpful.
They also don't do enough monitoring I think .

However I miss the fact the clinic is opened so early at HH , which is excellent for work.
Also they have an antenna in Harley street, and the nurses there are also very nice and good at their job. 

Regarding admin, they are as bad at Lister than they are at HH.  

FutureMummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I know it is some years since i have had treatment - 2006 but I have to say i had none of the bad experiences you have had and I have had successful cycles, unsuccessful ones and miscarriages all at HH - NHS and self-funded. Personally there was a limit to what I wanted to know immediately after my m/c - I needed time to sort out in my own head what I wanted to do before heading into an appt. I also did not want to be in constant floods of tears at an appt so for me the wait was good. The idea of constant calls at work reminding me what had happened - no way. Also I know from my research that there is no testable reason for most miscarriages/biochemicals so to be told that would have been no help for me.  I also had sympathetic docs and nurses apart from the odd one . Sorry your experiences have not been so positive. 
Betty


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for that Betty!

I was beginning to wonder why on earth I made the decision to go back to HH when everyone is so clearly unhappy with them.  Does anyone else have anything positive to say about HH or do you think I should be thinking of going elsewhere? 

EBW - We were in tx together at the end of 2006.  Sorry to hear about your kidney stone - hope 26th November comes quickly for you. So glad to hear your success story - it gives me hope and your little girl is gorgeous!

Sarah x


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Sarah- That depends on why you chose to stick with them. We all are different and choose to stick with a clinic for different reasons. Changing a clinic doesn't necessariliy mean you'll get a positive result, but you may get a better service or not as the case may be. 

I had to have my first and only NHS cycle with them as this was the only hospital or Chelsea and Westminster that my PCT would allow me for treatment. I definitely thought about sticking with Hammersmith only on the fact that it's local to me- Nothing else! It was for this reason that some people including me have to get out of my 'comfort zone' and look outside of the 'box' at other clinics. It's scary joining a new clinic and having to get to know all the nurses and Dr's again etc but now that I'm paying for it I personally want to get the best my money allows and the service is included (After-care). I'd be a fool if I accept the current service and wait 'forever' for a reconsultation whenever that would be with a Dr who were not sympathetic to my situation when it's negative. I read all the disappointing posts to DH and I feel that sealed the nail in the coffin for us as we didn't want to kick ourselves later.

As far as I see it, they've lost out on a 'sale'... But that's from me..

You have your own reasons, and its these you have to weigh up when choosing a clinic as I've given you mine..

I didn't realise that by posting my disappointment with them that it had caused so much reaction and happy that so many have come forward and shared their experiences good and bad. This is what these forums are about so that you can make a concise decision based on experience of others..


I'm sure whatever decision you make will be the right one for you.... 

Good Luck

Secret B
x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Secret B

We originally chose HH as I have two godchildren conceived there and Mr Magara (who has since retired as an HH consulant) was recommended to us.  We paid privately for our first IVF and had a biochemical pg.  We then moved to our local clinic for an NHS cycle and have had 3 BFNs so we're coming back to HH as it's the only place we've had any slight positive outcome (even though the biochemical was heartbreaking I can't help feeling that at least it was a brief bfp).

My family think we should go to the ARGC or UCH and offered to help us pay the difference in price (which is touching as they're all skint!) but we've decided to go with the devil we know for number 5 which will hopefully be the right decision for us.

I find that it's best to take some time with your partner after BFN - do nice things together and little by little you'll start feeling a bit better and a bit stronger.  I always find it amazing that I manage to get my PMA back and somehow convince myself that this time it'll work - I suppose if you didn't feel like that it wouldn't be worth doing, would it?

Anyway, look after yourself.

Sarah x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I must admit that i found it upsetting reading negative stories about HH when i was having my first tx (NHS) and stopped reading the comments for a while.  I didn't have a problem with my first tx as i didn't know any different, but when we had our first chem pg and PAID to see mr T cos we didn't want to wait the 2 month wait for nhs follow up, we felt we were rushed through his appt and didn't get our full half hour with him.  I wanted some reasons to why we had a chem pg.  There are reasons and tests you can have, and as our problem is male factor i was concerned with the quiality of the sperm.  
Mr T didn't requst we do any tests (i only found out about them after we saw him)  and said we should use our frosties, which we did as we thought it was "just one of those things" and it still may be, who knows.  I saw him again before starting tx and again was rushed through the appt and felt he wanted me to leave as soon as i walked through the door.  I have had no problem with the admin side, and i am aware that ALL clinics have problems that not everyone will be happy, and if i got my BFP with HH then so be it, but i still can't understand why i didn't see mr T throughout my tx, what did i pay for?  Who was doing my tx?? I haven't got a clue who was scanning me, who did my transfer? I don't know!!

I didn't want to keep asking as i didn't want to be seen as 'difficult'  But what did get my goat was the fact that i had a scan booked, i turned up on time and then waited an hour and a half, i had booked a meeting with work and was very late for it, the staff there didn't give a toss when i explained the situation and i don't live in london either so it wasn't a quick run for the train either! 

i have been in constant stomach pain since my AF came on tues, i ended up in A&E that night as i have never had pain like it.  Everyone kept saying that i should phone HH but who would i speak to and what would they say, thats how detatched i feel they are from me anyway, and it shouldn't be like that. You should feel that you could ring your con if you had a worry or problem.  I didn't want to come on here and start putting peoiple off as i hated it when others did but i'm afraid i have as i do not feel they give a great service.  The nurses a  lovely apart from 1, i can't fault that.


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Girls

You really seem to be going through it with the HH...     I have had huge issues with them previously but I have to take it all back now I have had a positive result!!  I dont want to moan because of that reason but I do know exactly where your coming from....just chase everything yourself...

Julie-Anne - Sooooo nice to see you back again, (if you know what I mean) and what a difficult time you have been having.  Tough decision and espcially as its your sister - wish you luck in this next cycle 

Secret - Still sending you hugs hun xxx 

I also feel bad for posting this but I had my 1st 6week scan yesterday with Jashree, and I have one strong healthy HB on board, was so emotional to see it thumping away on the screen BUT we have a 2nd yolk sac which they think could develop so have to go back next Thursday to see whats going on......and to think I nearly cancelled this cycle half way through

Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh yes, I forgot , Jayshree is excellent. one of the best sonographer I think.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes you're right FM she is lovely     

and Anna carby (I met her when i had my ET and i was gowned up in my glory and trying to get into the toilet!!) she was so glammed up tottering along in lovely shoes!!    she helped me get into the loo!!


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Girls!! I'm new on here... This is my first IVF. I was diagnosed with PCOS 2 months after I got married    , and DH & I have been TTC for the past 5 years. I've been through the works...from Clomid to Metformin to Ovarian drilling, to follicular monitoring on injectables. Finally we went for the Big Guns...IVF. I was so confused with all the different meds I had to take. Buserelin started on day 21, and when I had down regulated, they asked me to start on my stims. I don't know for what reason, when I started my stims, I thought the Buserelin stops. So I carried on with my 100 IUs of Puregon, with no Buserelin. I went for my scans regularly,and everything was looking good. I had 6 healthy follies growing away. Then the doc who did my scan, mentioned to me to continue taking my buserelin as normal, and wait for a call from the hospi to see if I had to up my dose of Puregon!! I jumped out of my skin, and explained what id been doing. They asked me to go back the next day for a blood test to see if i had ovulated. I Didnt sleep that whole night, and the next day was glad to find out that I didn't ovulate! I made it to EC day, 27th Oct 2008, started taking the Progesterone pressaries the next evening, had ET 29th Oct. I had 2 embryos transfered, as they were the only 2 normal ones, which were of average quality. It's day 10 after EC and I test on Monday!! This 2ww is endless!! I was waiting for some sign or symptom and other than sore-ish breats and some twingy cramps in my lower abdo, nothing...Today I had some brownish spotting, very minimal. Could this be an implantation bleed? I'm a little worried now, even though I was waiting for a sign!! Hahaha! Any advice would help...and sorry for going on and on ..I just wanted to send out a short and sweet inro, but got carried away!! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Welcome christinen!

Poor you - you must have been frantic for a while there with that additional Buserelin worry. You're right - the 2ww is the longest and weirdest 2 weeks ever, and it's easy to drive yourself  . My only advice would be what lots of people say: try not to over-analyse everything, and really try not to read anything into any 'signs' (or lack of them) - easier said than done, I know. I've read plenty of posts about people with spotting during implantation, while others don't get any, so I think there's nothing for it but to wait for the result.

I had started to prepare myself for bad news the other day when, a few days after ET, I started feeling EXACTLY the same ache that I always get a few days before AF - and it's a really distinctive feeling because it stretches down my right leg as well as my tummy. In my mind I have always totally associated that feeling with AF. Anyhow, yesterday I was incredibly fortunate and hugely grateful to get a BFP. It still hasn't properly sunk in at all. During the nurse's phone call (at lunchtime) I asked her 'Sorry - you did say it was positive, didn't you?' to make sure I wasn't in some sort of dream. Then I had to return to the lunch I was having with a colleague and act as if nothing had happened.

As regards people's thoughts on HH, after reading so much on here beforehand (thank you so much, fellow FFers), I started TX there with my eyes open: I thought that if there didn't turn out to be additional complications for us, the almost 'conveyor-belt' approach at HH might actually suit DH and me and, very importantly for us, the early-morning opening would allow us to carry on our lives and not obsess any more than absolutely necessary about the whole thing. BUT I went to HH with what I think was a healthy scepticism, knowing that they don't have the best reputation for careful monitoring. I was determined that if we got any sense of specific complications, we would consider moving elsewhere for any future TX and, as Secret Broody puts it, spending our money where it would have the best chance of getting results. Our BFP hopefully now means that this is something we don't have to consider, and I'm obviously incredibly thankful for that.

At a time when you feel like you're totally in the hands of busy medics who, even with the best will in the world, don't have the time to do any 'hand-holding', or maybe don't have all the answers, I have found it very empowering to be able to find out so much about other people's experiences from FF. It arms you with knowledge that you wouldn't have otherwise. Thank you so very much to everyone who has shared the benefit of their wisdom (Future Mummy springs very much to mind, but there are many others). It's priceless.

To mini mouse, Secret Broody and everybody else going through tough times: I'm so sorry, and hope very much that this whole mad 'lottery' goes in your favour soon.

Sudsy x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sudsy, congratulations!   that's fantastic. Have the best possible 9MW!
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Christinen, welcome  
You must have had a shock when they told you to continue the buserelin! , most women won't ovulate immediately after stopping the buserelin, but if you had continued not to take it , another 2 days say, you probably would have. But your body seems to be doing very well on its own, and I would not worry about the spotting ( easier said than done) . as mentionned by other FFers, the spotting is very normal, can be different colours ( well different shades of red/pink/brown ), and some women don't spot and worry they don't. I wish they could make us hibernate or something for 2 weeks, as we are usually useless during those 2 weeks anyway! 
Sending lots of    your way.

Future Mummy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Jameson- Don't feel bad...We take the rough with the smooth...Congrats sweetie!! 

Sudsy- Sent you a PM but wayyy hayyy- Congrats to you  

Christinen- Welcome to our board!! Unfortunately I wish I had something exciting to say about the 2WW but it's abosolutely hell...I'm still trying to finalise the blueprints for a tardis to transport you 2WW into the future- I'd make a killing!!   

Sarah- Thanks for you kind words. I'm one of those people that likes to keep myself busy and have turned all the negative energy into positive and made a coordination appt with another clinic - the UCL on Monday. I would have had to wait a further 3 weeks just to get a private consulation with Dr. T and he wan't even my consultant!! I haven't cancelled as I still want to keep my options open and I may even be lucky to be seen by Dr B (my consultant) whenever they decide to let me know when it's convenient for them to be seen.
I wish you well on no.5 with HH as, like you said, it was the closest you came to a pg 

I wanted to thank you all for your honest opinions which have helped us decide on our next steps, and hope that it works for us elsewhere  

Secret B
x


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All

Have just done my first IVF cycle. Official test date tomorrow but I know its going to be a BFN because AF has arrived.

I had my tx at Oxford (I live in Reading) but we will have to pay for the next one and I am thinking of changing clinic. The main problem I had with Oxford is that I felt a bit isolated and as if I was just one of a big number of women having treatment there. They also didn't make my partner feel particularly involved. 

Would people generally recommend Hammersmith? What are their consultants / nurses like and do they have good customer care?

I can look up stats etc on the HFEA board but they don't tell you stuff like how you will be treated....

Thanks in advance,

Becks


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobblymole,
I think that you will feel the same at HH than at your current clinic regarding the large amount of women treated and the lack of TLC , and the lack of monitoring and involment . they are very conservative, and don't push for extra monitoring.
They have OK results, not the best , but less expensive than other clinics with the best results which sometimes have  more controversial treatments. Depends what you want and also what your infertility " problem " is , unless it is unexplained.
if you scroll back a few posts you will find some info from some of us about what we feel like at HH or used to feel like for those who have changed clinic. I think if you are considering HH, you should maybe come and have a look for yourself and maybe see a consultant , and then decide. 

Future Mummy


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Wow so much happening.

EBW hope your ok? 
Betty M - good to hear from you again
FM - HI
Jameson - Good Luck with the scan...

So on the subject of HH - my experiences 3 iuis 2 IVFs (all unsuccessful - 1 biochem)
Liked - location and facilities as well as the brutal honesty of the consultant.

Disliked - was told not to freeze since my first cycle was 'good' - the most regretable decision ever.
Second cycle - advised to abandon (3 follicles) wish I had read EBWs and a few of the other posts...
Also disliked the waiting times

All the above were private when my NHS came through it was for guys...going there I realised the grass is not greener elsewere- treatment choosen by a randomiser not a doctor was not the best one for me one one embie which they failed to implement.
Advised by consultant that all cycles would fail in the future and to seek donor.

Went back to HH and they conducted some tests looks like I can still give it a few more goes with own eggs but like FM I want personal plan.

Why? I have tried 'conventional' for 3 cycles now and have made the decison after visiting Lister and ARGC to go to the ARGC.

I think all hospitals have their pros and cons, but I agree everyone needs to make up their own minds.

If I had a positive at Hammersmith I would have stayed, I know at least 8 couples who have concived through them so have a lot of faith in their services and would have kicked myself if I hadn't given them a chance as a first port of call.

The nurses and Anna were all great and I missed them when I went to Guys.

I am not sure that ARGC will be any better but they do scan and bloods more often so can change the drugs sooner not sure what to expect otherwise but it kind of provides fresh hope (going through a crazy women clutching at straws phase....;

Tots

Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks so much all of you for welcoming me!! Congratulations Sudsy!!   So happy to hear the lovely lovely news...you must have felt like shouting out to the world, but you had to pretend like it was nothing!! That must have ben very hard for you to act all calm!! Hope you have a smooth 9 months!! 
Well, as for me, my spotting turned into heavy spotting this morning, and by noon, AF was here!!    I cried most of the day on DH's shoulder. Luckily he was at home, as we are doing up a flat we just recently bought! He was really supportive, and I felt like I let him down as well!! I feel like I really don't want to go through this IVF again, and wouldn't mind adopting...there are so many babies already born in this world that need the kind of love we so much want to give...I need to have a full discussion about this with DH but i think in his mind, he can't accept not having his own kids! I have to go to HH on Monday for a blood test, which they want you to go through regrdless you get your period. So it will just be like rubbing salt in the wound when they call to tell me it's negative!! I do hope and pray it all goes well for all of you...no one should feel the way I am at the moment!!    to all!
Christinen


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Christinen

I am sorry for your bleed, but have you tested yet?  You never know hun.!!  

It is so raw yet you will find more tx repulsive but soon in time you will bounce back and come to a decision about where you go from here.    In the middle of my 2ww i actually said i couldn't deal with it anymore and couldn't go on with the tx      (tx was over and all i needed to do was wait for the result!!) But now i have come out of the other side with my chem pg and am looking forward to xmas and then stating tx after that.    

All the best hun.


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Sudsy - Congratulations   on your BFP and all the best for the next 9months!  

Christinen - Hang in there, wait until the official test, you never know    

I am still in treatment with HH and I cannot complain of the experience I have had so far.  I do get the conveyer belt impression that everyone has spoke about, but what our expectations are will differ and this will depend on the individual reason for each of us having treatment, it is natural for us to be negative and pick out the faults with HH when we are dissappointed - I bet other clinics are not much different or could be faulted for something else.

I had my monitoring scan thismorning and even though I have approx 10 follies on my right ovary and 5 on my left only 5 are 'ready' I have been given my EC date for Tuesday (11/11).  My largest follie is 22mm, does anyone know if thats good? I guess its quality not quantity.....

Englishsetter - How did EC go for you yesterday? good luck for ET tomorrow?    

Hi to everyone and good luck to everyone having treatment.
Thinking of you Seceret broody, minimouse.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Davinia, 

your largest follie is 22? this is very good. Perfect. you don't want too many eggs either, very good results. you may have better quality form your 5 eggs than the 10 , as I found out at HH ( Jayshree told me) that the less eggs there are the better the quality as they have more space. Not always but often. 10 is good, but so is 5, and having 10 on one and 5 on the other, is excellent as you will have a good choice but also some very juicy follies. Lots of     coming your way  

Future Mummy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Evening all!

Bobbymole-I've just finished my first NHS treatment with HH and overall they were a nice bunch of nurses when I was there and they all knew my name and were very polite when you walked by or asked questions etc. Unfortunately for me, I wasn't successful in my treatment and it was at this stage, that I found them unsympathetic and stand-offish....Don't get me wrong, I'm sure if you had a positive you'd be fine, and some have gone to have BFP's, but as a private patient (or even an NHS), you'd expect a better after-care service which if you read back on this posts-many have not had that kind of service.

I don't think this is specific to HH, I believe this could be an overall medical problem with most clinics. It really does depend on your 'requirements'. I was on my tx with a lady who had just come from the ARGC and left because all they wanted was her credit card every minute and felt like a conveyor belt service, the queuing and constant blood tests may not suit all. She said that the ARGC would siut a couple who are on their second or third attemp onwards, but is not advisable for a first timer who would be looking for more guidance.

For me as I mentioned earlier, I'm not staying with HH and even if they hadn't treated me fair and I got a bfp, I would have said the same to warn others what to expect, even though I'd be grateful for my bfp...

Christinen- I had my test date on Tuesday and started to bleed on Monday evening which tore me to pieces...I actually hoped, it was implantation bleeding but it got heavier on Tuesday even though I still had to go in for my test... I cried all day and I told DH that I didn't want to do it again and we'll have to adopt- (Deep down DH want his own-but would be happy if we had to) I even told him to go and have a child with another woman!!!     I still hoped it was a 'bleed' as some posts I've read who have had a bfp still bled... I hope this is the case for you and wish you the best for yout test date     

Devilinya- Congrats on your wonderful follies!! 22mm is excellent as the follies have to reach 18mm and over to reach maturity for EC. It's not a case of bigger the better as you guessed it, it's the quality that counts!! I hope they are all excellent!!

Totyu- I was curious to know why you chose the ARGC over Lister? I had those same 3 clinics (including UCH) in mind... I didn't go to open days or have any consultations with ARGC or Lister and just decided to go with UCH as I posted questions on the UCH forum and were extremely positive about it...I have a consultation on Monday to see how it goes...

Northern Fox- Thank you for your support...I very much appreciated it. I've resisted the dark side and back on track xxx 

Englishsetter- Any updates?

Hi to all that I've missed  

Secret B x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Actually, yes Totyu, if you don't mind, I would like to know too why the ARGC over the Lister. 
Part of me has enough of spending spending spending, for cons appointments, tests and all, but if I do a last treatment, wonder if I should pay the ARGC a visit. However not sure it is for me. they are the best for immune testing no doubt and treatment if you want to go that route, but for unexplained fertilityand or gyne probs such as endo or adenomyosis I think maybe Lister is better.
I heard that the ARGC was a big conveyor belt too and the most expensive but they do get results too. 

Decisions decisions. 

Future Mummy


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies for all your support and positive thoughts!   It’s so comforting to know all of you are out there, thinking of me!  AF is really here. I have such a splitting headache from it, it’s not funny.... Has anyone had this from the IVF before? Still continuing with the Progesterone, as they say you need to continue until the test!

Secret Broody, thanks for sharing your feelings, it’s a comfort to know I’m  not alone in the way I feel. I too was thinking deep down, if DH married someone else he would have had at least 2 children by now! 

Lots of       to all of you!! XX


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

my AF came on tues and i ended up in A&E as the pain was so bad.  I had severe pain for 6 hours, which was so severe i couldn't walk or do anything.  I was crying it was so bad! I was given really high doses of pain killers.  Its due to the lining being so thick.  You'll be fine hun. I'm ok now!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Bobbi, 

an appointed nurse for each patient? that's a first. Not a bad idea at all! as long as you get a nice nurse   but as 99 % of them are wonderful, it should be an improvment for everyone. 

I believe they do read this board from time to time, I hope they do!

Lots of    for your next cycle.

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I've got some sad news.

I had a routine midwife appointment when I was nearly 17 wks pg and she couldn't find baby's heartbeat.  A scan at the hospital showed that my baby had died a day or 2 before.  My baby boy Edward was delivered on 26th October.  There were some complications with the placenta being delivered and I had to go to theatre.  I lost a lot of blood and needed a blood transfusion.  Edward was very, very small but beautiful and I will never forget him.

DH and I are absolutely devastated.  If it wasn't for my dear Thomas I wouldn't be able to get out of bed in the morning.  One of the hardest things is that we will probably never know why this has happened and I will always blame myself.

At the moment we can't make any plans for the future but I'm hoping I'll find the strength to do another FET next year.

Sorry to only post bad news

Scooter


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Scooter   . How awful. I can't think of anything to say to express how sorry I am for you, DH and Thomas. 

Look after each other

Catherine


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Scooter
I am so so very sorry. Whatever happened I'm sure it was not your fault. Sending you all lots of love at this devastating time.
Thinking of you 
Bettyx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Scooter- I'm so sorry reading your news..     How heartbreaking- That's terrible!! Just when you think you've got passed the bfp and looking forward to 9mths, it goes to show that anything can happen and the constant worrying never goes...Words escape me here and I can only hope you and DH take some time out to mend and heal...It's easier said than done but please don't be to hard on yourself...You will find the strength and try again...don't give up xx
Sending you lots of hugs      

Bobbi- Glad your co-ordination appt went well. No I didn't get this sheet, but all the nurses are great and helpful so no problems there... I do believe they must have been snooping around on the forum to suggest that one...I hope it proves to be very useful. It's a shame you had to delay your treatment to Dec, but it sounds like to was for the best... Thanks for the PM xx

Christinen- Not a problem.. it's amazing I can laugh now as to what I said a few days ago....Just happy DH didn't take me up on the offer   

MM- How are you doing xx

A big Hi to everyone else 

Secret B
xx


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Scooter!! Here I am, welling up everytime I think my IVF hasnt worked, and that my body has let me and DH down, and then I read your post, and think 'Why does she think it's her fault?'! It's really really sad, what's happened to you. You are really strong to even be able to talk about it, so keep that up! My prayers are with you!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

dear scooter, I am so very sorry hon, thinking of you, your dh Thomas and angel Edward x Going to pm you x

Congrats Sudsy  

Ok ladies Im gonna update the hall of fame on one condition....one of our members is posting some surprising news but doesnt want a big deal made of it on the thread for various reasons.  They arent discussing it as such publically especially on ******** if you are their friend...See if you can spot it.  Please let me know if I have missed anything my head is all over the place

catch you all later.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 10 November 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Nikki2008 and DH    
Scooter DH and Thomas and Angel Edward    
Mini Mouse   
Secret Broody 
Lisa x 
bobbymole 
christinen 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bry 
joy56 
ellenld 
Cookie66 
Englishsetter 
Pumpkin1 
Sudsy 
bobbymole 
christinen 

Welcome back SarahTM  and Julie-Anne 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

* Englishsetter * ET 8/11/08 PUPO PUPO 
*Devilinya * EC 11/11
*ELondon * started stims second tx 3 November  
*Allisa * currently d/r scan on 2 October 
*Cookie66 * EC 17 Oct 08  
*woo-* -suppressed scan 14/10 
*Emlapem * starting DR for FET 16/10  
* ellenld * IVF early 2009 
* Pumpkin1 * 1st appt early Nov 08 
* bobbymole * official test date 8/11  

*LADIES IN LIMBO   *  

*Emm21*  29 September first scan showed small sac, further scan 17 Oct    News?

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 13th
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF hopefully Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 coord appt 27 Nov 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 
* Mrs GG * HSG 21 Oct coord appt January 09 
* Roxy x * coord appt 6 Nov goodluck^

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* christinen * BFN 10/11   
*mini mouse * low beta (29) so sad to announce arrival of the old witch 
*Secret Broody * BFN Nov 08  followup 26 Nov
*Roxy x * non fert of embies Oct 08 going for icsi next time   
* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - seeing Mr Trew 7 Nov   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
Gaye - 
homegirl  
SarahTM [/] hopefully tx before Christmas depending on the old witch 
 Scooter  lost angel Edward October 08 at 17w  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July lost angel boy at 20w  

MUMMIES TO BE    

 EBW1969  shellshocked surprise natural  6 Nov 08 please stick emergency scan 11/11    (its a secret) 
 Sudsy    
Britgrrl-   29/10  
Jameson777   22 October  
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy - BFN Oct 08, Lister   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08 tx starting Jan 09   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sccoter - No words babes.  i'm so sorry.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I've worked it out!!!  Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Scooter, I'm so so sorry - nothing that I can say that will help but look after yourselves and don't blame yourself.  

Massive congratulations to the surprise news person!!!  It's inspiring to hear that miracles do happen.

As for me, AF finally arrived and is a humdinger!  We're in HH on Tuesday for bloods, scan and semen sample in preparation for hopefully starting antagonist protocol with December AF.  If it's bang on time then I'll be due on 5th December making day 2 on the 6th December.  Let's hope it's early as it would be very annoying to be one day out and have to wait until January?!

Speak soon.

Sarah x


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Oh my!!!   xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Scooter sweetie,    there is NO WAY  it is your fault. You MUST read and understand that. It unfortunately happens and sometimes docs find out why, sometimes they don't. 
It is such very sad and hard news, and no words will make you feel better . But you MUST never ever blame your body or whatever you did or did not do . It happens and docs are powerless in most cases to understand . 
It is the unpredictable movement of mother nature, and it F.. king hurts. 

You are a lovely person and wonderful mother. Take time with DH to try and overcome this horrible news. Come and rant here as often as you want and feel free to PM me if there is anything I can do or say that you think could help you a tiny bit. 
You certainly are not alone.     

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG, just read the hall of Fame!    , I may be making a fuss but I have to, can't help it , sorry mysterious person


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Scooter - there are no words hun, I feel so sad


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Dear Scooter

Sending you lots of     not sure I even have the words, but I hope you find the strength to cope.

Lots of love Tots.


PS a few of you asked why ARGC Vs Lister - thats purely down to location to work and acute  desperation! There doesn't seem to be much I could find different between each in that respect - FM glad Listers working out for you..I will update you as I go through life there....treatment starts around Jan 09.

Surprise mystery news OMG!! 

Tots


----------



## Englishsetter (May 6, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies!!! 

As I write this I am in absolute heaven. We had two wonderful embies put back in; 2x4cell (grade 1.5 and grade 2). It feels so magical to have those little ones back where they belong, rather in a hospital lab on their own. Does that sound daft??! 

We're off to Cornwall for a week now to keep our minds off the whole business as much as possible. Then just 4 days until the test on the 20th...promise now not to test early. Will power will power will power!

And I just wanted to say how wonderful HH have been over the last few days. They nurses have been really kind, and personal. And the doctors/embryologist rock. It's like a switch got switched between stimming and EC. Agree that they are really impersonal up until this point but I have absolutely no complaints about the last few days. And I would def go back to HH even if we (god forbid) get a BFN.

I had acupunture immediately after ET. My therapist says that it can improve your success by 40%. Does anyone have any views on this? Not that I would change cause it's so bloomin' relaxing but wld like to know if there is any truth in the success rates business.

Have a lovely w/e everyone. look forward to catching up when I'm back.xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

saw your post hon on your diary. Congrats on being PUPO!

Have already updated you on hall of fame

I would love to be going to cornwall this week.

Sadly its K's induction at nursery from Monday and I go back to work full time on 17th....after 11m off!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Englishsetter - I had the accupuncture straight after ET, soooo relaxing plus you feel like your embies are getting a head start!!  worked for me hun so would deffo recommend it and sure it helped us xx PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

English setter - Well done hun.   
No you are not silly for thinking that, i thought the same about our frosties, i missed them!! I still do   

Have a grrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat week in  cornwall!! Hope its not too cold.  Hope DH keeps you warm!!! Wish i was going away!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Well well well oh mystery lady! Lucky you! Congratulations! How long have you known and when do you think you can "come out"? Maybe you need a new identity to answer us - reckon you can get that through the mods?!

Bettyx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

mystery lady! I'm amazed, miracles do happen!

You've got to 'come out' and share the secret to your success  

Catherine


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats mystery lady....It's wonderful to find out during the Hall of Fame!!! What would we do without it!!  

Congrats Englishsetter on being PUPO!!   Have fun in Cornwall x

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend

Secret B
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I had a nice week end. I played chess with DH and won 4 -0   He is not that happy    
Have a good week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick one as its late I should be asleep  

Scooter- absolutely and totally sorry to hear your news. Its heart breaking for you all     

Thanks for the lovely welcome back   Had a lovely weekend celebrating 10 years of married life and not sure how we survived it  
It was weird going to HH for consultation and scan on Friday as I feel really detached when I'm there these days. I don't even get excited or allow myself to feel much of anything - very odd and so far from what I felt years ago when I started down this road there. Sorry to hear peoples mixed views on the place. I to have wondered why I'm sticking with it but guess it better the devil you know and all that. Consultation went fine, same protocol as aways but big blimp - found a jolly great cyst one of my ovaries. I'm so ......... off as if it dose not go on its own then I'm going to have to pay most of what I've set aside for my cycle to have it removed  - I've decided to go to my GP and ask to be referred for another scan on the NHS in a few weeks in the hope it will be gone or if it needs surgery the nhs will cover it- it might explain some recent spotting, pain and discomfort- another bump in the road  if I didn't      I'd     

Lastly mega mega congrats to Jameson, EBW and sudsy-       so thrilled for you all. It must be in the water- I've had three friend text or cal today to tell me they are pregnant too. I'm off to Egypt on holiday from Thursday so will be offline for a bit. Big hi to all and good luck to those cycling    

Julie xx


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Went for my Preg blood test this morning...DH came with me. I told the nurse that AF came, and she said that that doesn't meant I can't be pregnant. I've never heard anyone say that before! So now just waiting for the call to confirm my BFN which I feel so strongy in my gut  
Will keep you posted!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Christinen-       Good Luck xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

On Monday, October 27 very early in the morning my waters broke, I went by ambulance to hospital to be told what I knew already, at 20 weeks my baby was too young to survive, I gave birth two days later to a beautiful boy, I held him in my arms for a little while and then we had to let him go. We don't know why this has happened hopefully the autopsy and blood tests will shed some lights on this. We have not decided on a name yet, as whatever name we come up with does not quite seems to capture his essence.

Scooter - I am so sorry


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Nikki I'm so so sorry to hear your awful news.  I really don't know what to say except take time to grieve and look after yourselves.  Always here if you need someone to talk to.  Take care.  Sarah x


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Is it okay if I gatecrash your thread again?!

I have my co-ordination appt on Thursday and am getting exciting now.

What Cycle Day can down regging start from, am hoping my timing is going to be okay and it wont be delayed more but cant find anything referring to which day the drugs start from.

Thanks
Em x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Nikki - I'm so sorry hun, this is so sad, what is going on at the moment?  
My love to you and DH. Look after yourself.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Emma - You start d'regging on day 21 of your cycle. Good luck


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Secret Broody - Thanks so much Hun!!

Nikki2008 - I'm so so sorry to hear what happened to you. We have no clue why such horrible things happen to women like us, who so desperately want to have babies, to hold, and love asnd give our best to! I shall say a special prayer for you and not to forget DH!

As for me, Prem called a while ago to say i got a BFN  I asked him where do I go from here, and he said that since this IVF was funded by the NHS, I have to book an out patients appointment with Mr Lavery through the Gynaec unit (NHS). When I called there, I explained to the girl that I just underwent an IVF that wasn't successful, and was given this number to get a follow up appointment for a review. She says to me , 'I'm sorry but you have been discharged from this unit, and there's nothing I can do to help you! You were discharged because all you treatment was next door in the IVF unit'......... I mean, what *BS* is that? So I called back to the IVF unit, and they said they cannot do anything either, so i should call Mr Lavery's secretary, but that she will entertain my call only if I were a private patient. anyway, I did try calling her, but no one answered. I dont know what im supposed to do now! I just feel like Im being sent from pillar to post, and no one has a solution...or is willing to help me!!


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Day 21, how annoying am just past that now!!

at CD 24 now.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Scooter and Nikki2008 - words fail me.
Thinking of you both at this very sad time, life can be so cruel. Take care of yourselves and your DH's  

I'm so very, very sorry
xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Amongst all this sadness, I'm delighted for our mystery girl and her wonderful natural BFP! 
Miracles can and do happen - just not often enough....

Congratulations, can't wait to hear the news in full when she's ready to share it xxx


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Niki- I'm deadfully sorry to hear of your news   

Emmat- As MM advised, it's the 21st day of your cycle...Wishing you luck on Thurs !!

Christinen- This is the exact reason why I changed clinics. I only got a BFN a week ago and I haven't received the so called letter and an appointment with a consultant to discuss next steps. Most clinics include a consultation after the treatment (included in price-if private), but for some reason they drop you like ton of bricks and I felt I was drift wood left alone as I wasn't given any advice as to what to do next.. After I was told about my results I had to ask as to what was next, when will I be seen, when will this happen etc... they offered nothing!

I had to make a private paid consultation with Dr Trew in another 2 weeks time should I wish to review my failed tx which is absolutely dreadful. Don't get me wrong, Prem and all the nurses, embryologists etc were lovely, but this service has left a sour taste in my mouth....

I'm ever so sorry for your BFN and can offer you my sympathy and major hugs and this time... 

If your next course of tx is private take time out to think about whether you want to stay with HH or move onto another clinc- each to their own...I'm so sorry hun xxx

We are hear to support you no matter what...we dont desert you when you get a BFN   

Secret B
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

christinen - SOrry about your BFN.     

I think you have to wait for them to call you for the follow up as you are NHS.  I think he gave you the wrong info (i spoke to him today too and he gave me wroing info too)!!!!!!!   

When we did NHS we couldn't wait for the follow up as we were told it would be a couple of months!!!!!!!         so we just called the private clinic and booked a appt with mr T.  I was asked if i was private, and i said "well i am now as had a failed nhs and now going private"!!!!!  It was actually one of the nurses that suggested going private for the FU appt.

So the receptionist booked me in with Mr T.  I didn';t know who to go for so booked in with the one that i could get one with sooner!!   

Try again tomorrow.  you can pay private if you want to like we did.  Don't let them shove you around!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nikki,     This is so sad. I am so sorry this has happened. I really hope the blood tests and the autopsy you mention will give some explanation. Your heart captured his essence for ever. Whichever name you choose will be a beautiful name   . If you want to talk just PM me. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh Christinen I am so sorry.    

There is counselling available at HH ( private and NHS) . Maybe you could talk to them? 
Also the counsellor might be more helpful than the secretary.    

Future Mummy


----------



## christinen (Nov 6, 2008)

Future Mummy - Thanks so much for te tip.I think I will call the counsellor if the secretary won't help!

Secret Broody - I feel the same way you felt! Just like driftwood! I was private before I got this NHS funding for IVF, and found out I was treated different! For this reason I don't think I want to go back to HH. I have been with them for 5 years, and still no results! Where are you having your treatment? Any suggestions for another Hospi?

Mini Mouse - I am going to call around tomorrow , and if no one can help, I will be left with no choise but to make a private appointment! This really sucks!

Thanks to all you ladies for being there for me! XX


----------



## Sudsy (May 19, 2008)

Sending the most heartfelt condolences to Scooter and Nikki. Of course, no words are sufficient.

Christinen - so sorry about your result, and wishing you the best for the future.

Mystery person - what wonderful news. Congratulations!

What a bittersweet world.


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Well put Sudsy.
    for Scooter and Nikki - I can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Nikki I am so very sorry to read your news. Thinking of you and your DH at this time.  Rest in peace another Hammy angel  So much heartbreak on this thread. 

Christinen- so sorry about your bfn and the runaround you have been getting  

as for the mystery person, she is feeling very fragile at the moment and has a scan tomorrow but isnt feeling that positive tbh. 

hugs to all


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

for EBW


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mysterious person, will be thinking of you. I am actually quite confident it will be OK.     

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am sure the mystery person appreciates your thoughts ladies, she been a bit silly today trying a doppler without gel and probably to early to hear anything....she heard her own pulse though...Made her more anxious altogether..... 

Emat1010 you arent crashing as you are already part of the hall of fame welcome back!


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Scooter and Nikki,

I'm so very very sorry for your losses. Just indescribably awful. Of course neither was your fault. Just an awful awful thing. Thinking of you.

BG


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, tell Mysterious person off from me. Doppler at 2 months, no gel? what does she expect ?    singing?  
it takes 12/13 weeks for a strong heartbeat to be heard ( as far as I know), done by a MW/nurse. Sometimes, with gel, with a bit of luck it can be heard at 10, depending if it was caught at the right angle, by a very skilled MW, and if the pregnant woman is very skinny like POSH. Also it depends where the embie implanted in womb, it can make a difference of one or 2 weeks, in terms of hearing heartbeat. She really should not worry about not having heard any heartbeat yet.   . 

Future Mummy


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Christinsen- Even though I was local to Hammersmith, I decided to venture outside of my 'zone' and looked at Lister, UCH and ARGC. I looked at the highest success rates this year and decided to go with UCH. I had a consultation with UCH today which actually confirmed my decision. (Send me a PM to discuss   )

DH really liked the Dr    and he asked alot of questions etc....I say this as this is 'unusual' because my HH consultant didn't ask me much at all...The UCH Dr actually reccommended me for an IUI funnily enough as I don't have any problems specifically but will be dependant on DH's SA results. If not IVF or ICSI....Welll sounds like he threw the book at me really...   not literally  

So we'll see what happens when DH gets the results tomorrow....(He was supposed to do it today but copped out)   

Sending positive vibes to all on this glooooooomy day!   

Secret B
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Secret B - Sounds like you had a good appt there hun. OOh i keep channging my mind!!!  Naughty naughty DH!!!      Had a headache did he!!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

MM-  That was hilarious- you made my evening!! 

To be honest, DH stopped taking his vitamins since I was on the 2ww and thought that was the end of it but now thinks that if he could cram in some vitamins in a few days he could take the SA...     I told him it took 3 months for the vits to show in SA..and hence has to go back tomorrow   

Good job someone is running the show


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

My DH was the same with the vits.  He took them then did a SA and it showed up no change, (but it was only a few months after starting them) i made a comment that they didn't work, as you do, and he took that literally and stopped taking them withour me knowing!!     it wasn't until when we were doing our first tx that i asked him if he needed any more vits and he said he wasn't taking them as he thought they didn't work!!!       well you could have heard me from scotland!!! I couldn't believe it!!!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166212.0


----------

